# Classic cars thread



## 1000city

^^ @Galro, You're puttting a lot of good stuff here. Don't stop  
As for Opala (I like this kind of cars) it had bigger engines than Rekord, including 2,5L and even 4,1L sixes. The latter is huge displacement for european conditions.

MB W123 T in Katowice:


----------



## Galro

1000city said:


> ^^ @Galro, You're puttting a lot of good stuff here. Don't stop
> ]


I have many more pictures, but I thought I would wait to post them in order to not completely spam the tread.


----------



## mopc

NordikNerd said:


> interesting, they didn't change the body on the new model like they did on the Opel Rekord in 1978 and 1983.


No, only in 1992 did they change the body (and the name, and everything actually) when they brought the Opel Omega, called Chevrolet Omega:











We also had the estate version of Opala in Brazil, called Chevrolet Caravan:



















Only as a two-door, did the Caravan have a four door version in Europe?







1000city said:


> As for Opala (I like this kind of cars) it had bigger engines than Rekord, including 2,5L and even 4,1L sixes. The latter is huge displacement for european conditions.


Yes, 2,5 liter with 4 liters and 4,1 liter with 6 cylinders. It was derived from the Impala engine.


----------



## Galro

> Only as a two-door, did the Caravan have a four door version in Europe?


Yes, it did:
http://flash.de/uploads/pics/fl_03_11_surprise_04.jpg


----------



## licenseplateman

Seen today in Växjö 

Volvo 145


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Why it hasn't wipers on the lights?


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Why it hasn't wipers on the lights?


In 1974 all cars sold in sweden had to have wipers on the headlights. 

Saab introduced it already on their models in 1972. 

Some models had wipers, high pressure washers also were allowed

Volvo, Saab, Opel, Ford had wipers. Mazda, VW had washers only.

In the early 90's this requirement was abolished.


MB 230 1978

My 1978 MB 230. Bought it in jan 1993. Sold it in dec 1994.

The headlight wipers on this car was removed, they easilly broke and replacing them was not worth.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Oh so they started to put wipers on the 200 series, right?


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Oh so they started to put wipers on the 200 series, right?


Yes all brands had wipers+washers or high pressure washers only, from 1974. 

MB had wipers. I tried to find a picture but it's not easy. Most owners removed the headlight wipers when the requirement was abolished.


----------



## Galro

1000city said:


> ^^ @Galro, You're puttting a lot of good stuff here. Don't stop
> ]


Here's a few more. kay: From Oslos suburbs this time.


----------



## Satyricon84

Opel Kadett B (1965-1973)


----------



## Satyricon84

Peugeot 203 (1949-1960)


----------



## Galro

^^ The last one is lovely and rare (at least here in the north).


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> ^^ The last one is lovely and rare (at least here in the north).


I took that pic in Kostanz (Germany)


----------



## Satyricon84

No idea of what car is this, I took this pic near Schaffhausen (CH). I suppose only was made in 1928, reading the license plate


----------



## Satyricon84

Maybe I found, could be an Amilcar Riley? That R in the license plate makes me think of it


----------



## Satyricon84

Volvo 164 (1968-1974). Spotted near San Sebastian de La Gomera, Canary Islands (E)


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
kay: Nice!


----------



## Satyricon84

Volvo Amazon (1956-1970). Spotted in Stuttgart (D)


----------



## Galro

A few Oslo classic cars again.


----------



## NordikNerd

mopc said:


> Galro, could you provide the names and aproximate year of the cars you posted? Is the first one a Ford Taunus?


First model of the Ford Granada 1972-1977 

did this model occur in Brazil with another name ?



Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Bought in Germany?


My father lived in West Germany, maybe he bought the car there. I don't know.

The license plate is probably an export-plate. Do someone know what a german export-plate looked like in the 60's ?


----------



## RTG

NordikNerd said:


> did this model occur in Brazil with another name ?
> QUOTE]
> 
> No.


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> My father lived in West Germany, maybe he bought the car there. I don't know.
> 
> The license plate is probably an export-plate. Do someone know what a german export-plate looked like in the 60's ?


Exactly like that!


----------



## likido

and if anyone mentioned a mini cooper?


----------



## Satyricon84

Pontiac Grand Prix IV (1985-1987). Spotted in Budapest (H)


----------



## Galro

mopc said:


> Galro, could you provide the names and aproximate year of the cars you posted? Is the first one a Ford Taunus?


Added names.  

Oslo again. 

Split window beetle.










Split window beetle hot rod.










Square window beetle hot rod.










Somewhat ratty first generation Passat on a trip. These old Passats are _very_ rare here in Norway. I can't remember last time I saw one prior to this.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ I should come to Oslo sooner or later, there are a lot of interesting cars there... and a beautiful city indeed!


----------



## Galro

^^ There are many classic cars in Norway in general, not just Oslo. New cars are so expensive and are taxed based on horsepowers, weight etc., so you are or more or less forced to buy a classic cars if you want something with high performance and/or fun factor as classic cars aren't taxed the same way. I've seen some say that Norway have the highest classic cars share per capita of any nation. I've seen some say the same about the UK though so I'm not sure how true it is, but nevertheless there are _many_ classics here.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö 

Mercedes-Benz W116


















Mercedes-Benz W123










Saab 90


























:cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ What is that cable in the first pic? Heater?


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ What is that cable in the first pic? Heater?


I guess so.


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ What is that cable in the first pic? Heater?


Very strange placement of the connector for the heater. Usually it is placed under the bumper.


----------



## Satyricon84

Dacia 1310 Station Wagon. (1973-2004). Spotted in Sopron (H)


----------



## mopc

NordikNerd said:


> First model of the Ford Granada 1972-1977
> 
> did this model occur in Brazil with another name ?


No, but we did have a similar-looking (relative to the next Grenada generation) Ford based on a completely independent Brazilian design, the Ford Corcel II family:

This is the Ford Grenada 1987:









This is the Ford Del Rey (1981-1991):



















The 1981-1984 version looked a bit different:









It was the sedan version of the Ford Corcel Mark II (1977-1987):



















The Corcel was a very popular mid-size car that coexisted with the equally mid-size Ford Escort in Brazil throughout the 80s. The Corcel was the cheaper option.

The Corcel II family was one of the most original, exclusive and different families of purely Brazilian automobiles in the 20th century.

The Corcel I was not as original, it came as Ford Brazil absorbed Renault Brazil, changing a Renault project that was about to be released and creating the mythological Ford Corcel I:



















It existed with the same name as a 2-door Coupé and a 4-door Sedan, the Del Rey name only came in the next generation.

The station wagon was called Belina in both generations, but had an up-scale Del Rey derived version in the 80s, called Ford Del Rey Scala.

Ford Belina I:










Ford Belina II:











In the 90's they continued the family with the VW Santana (= European VW Passat II) because Ford and VW merged between 1991 and 1996, but this time the fastback was scrapped and only the Del Rey was continued as the Ford Versailles:



















The estate was the Ford Versailles, which was the only instance in the world where the VW Passat II Variant (in Brazil, VW Quantum) existed in the 2-door body:










Later they only offered the Royale as a four-door.


----------



## Satyricon84

Cadillac Eldorado VIII (1971-1978). Spotted in Sopron (H)


----------



## 1000city

I discovered this one today in Bytom, Katowice metro area:




























Amy idea what model? Looks 1930s :nuts:


----------



## Stainless

Galro said:


> ^^ There are many classic cars in Norway in general, not just Oslo. New cars are so expensive and are taxed based on horsepowers, weight etc., so you are or more or less forced to buy a classic cars if you want something with high performance and/or fun factor as classic cars aren't taxed the same way. I've seen some say that Norway have the highest classic cars share per capita of any nation. I've seen some say the same about the UK though so I'm not sure how true it is, but nevertheless there are _many_ classics here.


I remember seeing a lot of American classics in Sweden. Is it similar there? I guessed that more people could afford cars like that and with higher incomes, fuel is comparatively cheaper. They are rare in the UK as our roads are too narrow and the steering wheel is on the wrong side.

Also I like how many British cars there are on here, I heard they a worth a lot over there, is this true?


----------



## Galro

Stainless said:


> I remember seeing a lot of American classics in Sweden. Is it similar there? I guessed that more people could afford cars like that and with higher incomes, fuel is comparatively cheaper. They are rare in the UK as our roads are too narrow and the steering wheel is on the wrong side.


Yes, they are very common here. I think the same goes for Finland. Ford Mustang for example is probably the most common classic car in Norway along with the Vw Beetle. American cars are less common inside Oslos inner city though as they make very little sense there, but they are the king in the suburbs and in rural Norway. 



Stainless said:


> Also I like how many British cars there are on here, I heard they a worth a lot over there, is this true?


I don't think British cars are valued higher than similar models from other countries, but there are some British cars that are consider to be very desirable. Stuff like old Jaguars, Austin Healey, Aston Martin, Bentley et.c , and are therefore priced accordingly. But a old Morris Marina on the other hand isn't particularly expensive or desirable


----------



## Galro

^^ And here a couple of American Classic I haven't posted yet:

Oldsmobile Cutlass










1965 Chevrolet Impala










Chevrolet Corvette c2.










Chevrolet Corvette c3.










Ford Mustang which I believe to be abandoned. 










Chevrolet Caprice behind the Fiat 500.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Do you have a better pic of the Caprice?


----------



## Dotty87

Fiat 5oo (taken by me in Rome)


----------



## Dotty87

Mercedes-Benz R107 (picture taken in Rome, San Saba district)










Fiat Uno & VW T1 (picture taken in Rome, Monti Tiburtini district)










Fiat 126 (picture taken in Rome, Valle Aurelia area)










Another Fiat 5oo, taken in Pescara (Abruzzo region, Italy)


----------



## Galro

^^Nice!


----------



## Satyricon84

Renault 11 TLE (1987-1989). Spotted in Vimercate (I)


----------



## 1000city

The new Fiat 500 is manufactured in my metro area, so I see many of them on lorry tucks. It's also quite frequent car on streets here. But the old, classic one is really rare. I see only several of those a year and I regret it, since it's a very nice vehicle :cheers: Today I've spotted this one in Bielsko-Biała, about 70 kilometers south from where I live:




























Sometimes I also meet this example used in one of local driving schools:


----------



## KiwiRob

Satyricon84 said:


> Renault 11 TLE (1987-1989). Spotted in Vimercate (I)


I refuse to accept this as a classic car!!!!!!!


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ In Italy a car be considerated "classic" (and it can get the certification) when it has at least 20 years.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Karlskrona 

Polski Fiat


























Classic and extremely rare in Sweden. So rare that I will also post it in Rare cars on your streets thread.

I also saw this Lada Samara in Tingsryd.


















This is another car I saw in Karlskrona today

A Volvo Amazon


----------



## NordikNerd

I really like the grand square in Karlskrona, such overdimensioned for a city of 35.000 inhabitants.

About the Polski Fiat. The owner probably like long distance travel the hard way. 
Or.. he lives in Gdynia and only had to enter/exit the ferry.

I can imagine what will happend to the driver if he collides with another car of normal size.




KiwiRob said:


> I refuse to accept this as a classic car!!!!!!!


This 80's Renault would suit better in the "rare cars" thread. Not one single copy of this car was sold in Sweden.
So it's a non existing model here, and very rare. I don't think anyone cared to privately import any of these cars either.


----------



## licenseplateman

NordikNerd said:


> I really like the grand square in Karlskrona, such overdimensioned for a city of 35.000 inhabitants.
> 
> About the Polski Fiat. The owner probably like long distance travel the hard way.
> Or.. he lives in Gdynia and only had to enter/exit the ferry.
> 
> I can imagine what will happend to the driver if he collides with another car of normal size.


I agree about the square in Karlskrona. A great city and I was born there, but I have never lived there.

The Polski Fiat is registered in Braniewo which is not so far from Gdynia so it can be as you say.

I have only seen two other Polski Fiats in Sweden in my life and that was at the Nostalgia Festival in Ronneby in July 2011.


----------



## 1000city

NordikNerd said:


> About the Polski Fiat (..)
> I can imagine what will happend to the driver if he collides with another car of normal size.


Among many jokes about this car in Poland there were some about it's safety. E.g.:

What do Merecedes and Fiat 126p do have in common? In both the crumple zone ends at the engine.

The Karlskrona example is around 1993. Worth in Poland 100-200 euros depending on condition.

These are not common cars here anymore, exepct maybe for mountainous areas. That's because that with proper tyres and/or snowchains they're pretty good in winter conditions, often serve as snow plough. But generally even in pizza delivery usually replaced by Cinquecento, Seicento, Matiz etc. These days not even poor teenagers buy those as a first car, so most have been scrapped. But older examples are allready getting cult and classic status. Here are some 70's/early 80's examples I'v spotted in recent years.




















^^ Those spotted during amateur race at test and race track by Fiat Plant in Tychy, Katowice metro area. 10 years ago 126p was the most common vehicle on such events, while Civic Type-R, Impreza WRX or Lancer Evo were eyecatching rarity. Now it's the oposite way


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ With black square plate, amazing!


----------



## Dotty87

Galro said:


> ^^Nice!


Thanks


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö 

Oldsmobile Cutlass


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen 2 CV6 Charleston (1981-1990)


----------



## 1000city

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ With black square plate, amazing!


I've spoke to the driver, about 70 y.o. man. He was the original owner, the car had only about 40-50 kkms on the clock was pristine. 

Another bunch of polish commie-times cars. Early FSO Polonez. 30 years ago completely out of reach for average family, equivalent of a nice house in some of major cities.


----------



## Satyricon84

Alfa Romeo 90 2.0 V6 Iniezione (1985-1987). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## NordikNerd

1000city said:


> Early FSO Polonez. 30 years ago completely out of reach for average family, equivalent of a nice house in some of major cities.


In the GDR you had to wait about 10 years before you were allowed to buy the Trabant, not to mention the money needed also equivalent of a small house.

I assume it was the same thing with the Polonez.


I wonder if someone was stupid enough to sell his house to buy a car in the old times. Cars which lost value quickly after the fall of the wall.


----------



## Satyricon84

Autobianchi A112 Abarth (1984-1985). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## NordikNerd

Bild2 736 

My '75 Saab 96 interior view. A rare car which is even more rare outside Scandinavia.


Bild2 772 

Met a guy with a Volvo 544 outside the petrol station. Two old swedish classics.


Bild2 778 

The annual check up. Received remarks on the rear brakes.


Bild2 773 

On the countryside, where it's most fun to drive such a car !


----------



## Galro

NorthWesternGuy said:


> I see this car sometimes at my college. An MG (Midget?)


No, it's a MGB with ugly post 1974 rubber bumpers.


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen BX 19 TRD (1983-1985). Spotted in Bernareggio (I)


----------



## Alex_ZR

licenseplateman said:


> I spotted this old VW Golf today. From the 70s or early 80s?


Mother of God! I coudn't imagine that someone in Sweden still drives old VW Golf I! :lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

Alex_ZR said:


> Mother of God! I coudn't imagine that someone in Sweden still drives old VW Golf I! :lol:


:lol:
They're very rare nowadays. This car's driver is a probably 70 year old man. I've seen this car at the roads and always with this old man in it, so probably a car he has owned for a long, long time.


----------



## licenseplateman

VW Beetle at Norremark industrial area in Växjö today 










Earlier today I saw a Citroën 2CV, but I was driving and didn't have time to get the camera


----------



## wordsofsilence




----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat 127 Rustica (1979-1981). Spotted in Cinisello Balsamo (I)


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat 850 (1964-1971). Spotted in Sesto San Giovanni (I)


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Fiat 127 Rustica (1979-1981). Spotted in Cinisello Balsamo (I)


The Safari Edition ? Rustica sounds like it's made for rough driving


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> The Safari Edition ? Rustica sounds like it's made for rough driving


Right, it has reinforced suspensions, protected oil pan, reinforced bumpers and the only possible optional was the roof pack. In reality, the 127 Rustica is the italian version of the brazilian Fiat 147. The body shell was assembled in the Lamborghini factory


----------



## Satyricon84

Volkswagen Type 2 T2 Pick Up (1967-1979). Spotted in Cinisello Balsamo (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

I don't know if everybody would consider this a ''real'' classic, but I do  A 1979-1984 Opel Kadett in Växjö today.


----------



## MajKeR_

Satyricon84 said:


> Fiat 127 Rustica (1979-1981). Spotted in Cinisello Balsamo (I)


I miss 127, but in normal version - very interesting and nice car, I think. They planned to start its production in Poland in 70's, but it was too expensive and finally socialistic authorities chose cheaper Fiat 126 (I have such one from 1997, in "ELX" version).


----------



## Satyricon84

To find a 127 on the streets nowadays is pretty rare here in the Northern Italy...besides this one in pic, I don't see one since long unfortunately. Older cars are more common to spot going towards south


----------



## MajKeR_

It may be explicable - warmer climat and poorer people.


----------



## RTG

Satyricon84 said:


> Right, it has reinforced suspensions, protected oil pan, reinforced bumpers and the only possible optional was the roof pack. In reality, the 127 Rustica is the italian version of the brazilian Fiat 147. The body shell was assembled in the Lamborghini factory


It wasn't imported form Brazil? I know that the 147 was exported to Europe.


----------



## Satyricon84

RTG said:


> It wasn't imported form Brazil? I know that the 147 was exported to Europe.


Probabily the body shall was made in Brazil, and then assembled here in Italy


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö 

Volvo 145 (sorry for crappy picture)










Seen at a small, rural road

VW Beetle, in very bad condition with a lot of rust.


















Once again, sorry for bad pictures


----------



## MajKeR_

licenseplateman, have you ever seen cars like Fiat 125, Fiat 126 or Polonez in Sweden?


----------



## licenseplateman

MajKeR_ said:


> licenseplateman, have you ever seen cars like Fiat 125, Fiat 126 or Polonez in Sweden?


Fiat 125 and 126 I have only seen at exhibitions as far as I can remember. But I have seen Fiat 126 outside exhibitions if you count Polski Fiats. I posted it earlier in this thread. I spotted it in Karlskrona. It felt so funny to stand beside that car. I probably wouldn't fit in it :lol:

I have never seen a Polonez or any other FSO in Sweden.

The most common cars from former communist countries are old Ladas, but they are very rare as well. I see Ladas a few times per year and it's mostly Samara and a few Riva and Niva. I have posted a few in ''Rare cars on your streets'' thread and one Samara in this thread.


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat 238 (1969-1983). Spotted in Cinisello Balsamo (I)


----------



## Galro

^^ Nice and charming bus. Don't think I have seen one before.


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I have never heard of it.
Nice kay:


----------



## MajKeR_

licenseplateman said:


> But I have seen Fiat 126 outside exhibitions if you count Polski Fiats.


Yes, I count  Old 126s manufactured in/for Italy, so with stickers "Fiat", not "Polski Fiat", are very rare also in Poland, but you can still see a lot of domestic models. There are also newer 126s in "elegant" version ("EL" or "ELX"), manufactured in Bielsko-Biała, Poland since 1994, with "Fiat" stickers. 

I've asked, because the only one time I've been in Sweden (in Karlskrona at summer 2007) I've seen FSO Polonez with black plates leaving the "Stena Baltica" ferry.


----------



## licenseplateman

MajKeR_ said:


> I've asked, because the only one time I've been in Sweden (in Karlskrona at summer 2007) I've seen FSO Polonez with black plates leaving the "Stena Baltica" ferry.


Cool!  Rare car and rare plates. I actually saw two black Polish license plates last year but on far less interesting vehicles.


----------



## licenseplateman

This evening I was in a industrial area in Växjö and I noticed this...

A Ford Model T at the Ford dealership. I have never seen a old Ford in there before. Sorry for the bad picture. The fence was in the way.


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen 2CV 6 Special (1980-1990). Spotted in Sesto San Giovanni (I)


----------



## MajKeR_

I envy you possible of leaving old plates on vehicles...


----------



## Satyricon84

MajKeR_ said:


> I envy you possible of leaving old plates on vehicles...


No sure however that's the Citroen has original plates, could be a re-registration


----------



## MajKeR_

This one could be re-registrated, but another ones usually have original plates.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today I saw two classic cars in Växjö 

Mercedes-Benz W123 Coupé


















VW Passat


----------



## licenseplateman

A few minutes ago in Växjö I saw this Volvo Amazon


----------



## Galro

That's ratty.


----------



## licenseplateman

Galro said:


> That's ratty.


Yes, but still a classic


----------



## Galro

^^ Yes, I agree. It didn't mean that it didn't belong here.


----------



## licenseplateman

Galro said:


> ^^ Yes, I agree. It didn't mean that it didn't belong here.


I understand


----------



## MajKeR_

And what's this on the left in first photo with Volvo Amazon?


----------



## licenseplateman

MajKeR_ said:


> And what's this on the left in first photo with Volvo Amazon?


I actually have no idea, but these are commonly used by Länstrafiken Kronoberg which is the public transport association in Kronoberg (where Växjö is located).


----------



## Satyricon84

Iso Rivolta GT 300 (1962-1970). Spotted in Brescia (I)


----------



## NordikNerd

MajKeR_ said:


> And what's this on the left in first photo with Volvo Amazon?


 Looks like a rebuilt VW Transporter T5 2003-2009

these buses are designed for public transport of disabled and senior citizens.

The Volvo Amazon: The owner of the vehicle is probably an odd fellow not living in Växjö, but in the woods outside of town.

The Iso Rivolta: I actually heard about this brand before, I have read a lot of books about cars. 
I wonder how many of these were exported.

Would like to see more of extinct brands like the Borgward Isabella.


----------



## wordsofsilence

> The Volvo Amazon: The owner of the vehicle is probably an odd fellow not living in Växjö, but in the woods outside of town.


 :yes: too funny!


----------



## Satyricon84

Peugeot 504 Cabriolet (1969-1983). Spotted in Brescia (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Some cars spotted today in Växjö

Chevrolet Malibu


























Guess what ''Riktiga bilar drar över 2 liter milen'' means 

Pontiac Trans-Am










Cadillac Eldorado (got to like the personalized license plate :lol










Opel Kadett in horrible condition hno:


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> Peugeot 504 Cabriolet (1969-1983). Spotted in Brescia (I)


I love this car kay:


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> Iso Rivolta GT 300 (1962-1970). Spotted in Brescia (I)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I prefer the Grifo, but still a very nice and cool car! How common are these old Italian beasts in Italy?


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> I prefer the Grifo, but still a very nice and cool car! How common are these old Italian beasts in Italy?


Very very rare. You are lucky you can spot in meetings...if you are very lucky, also you can spot in street too.


----------



## Satyricon84

Triumph Spitfire 4 (1970-1980). Spotted in Brescia (I)


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

licenseplateman said:


> Some cars spotted today in Växjö
> 
> Chevrolet Caprice


I think this is a 1979 Chevrolet Malibu, the Caprice is a considerably larger-sized car.


----------



## licenseplateman

NorthWesternGuy said:


> I think this is a 1979 Chevrolet Malibu, the Caprice is a considerably larger-sized car.


Sorry for my mistake hno:

I will change it.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Alvesta

Fiat 500 (this car can be seen a lot outside a pizzeria during the summer. This was the first time I see it this year)


























Chevrolet Caprice (I saw it in a very bad neighborhood that I call ''The ghetto of Alvesta'' )


























I also saw another American car from 60s/early 70s in Växjö. I couldn't recognise it. I took a picture, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## italystf

licenseplateman said:


> Today in Alvesta
> 
> Fiat 500 (this car can be seen a lot outside a pizzeria during the summer. This was the first time I see it this year)


Hide the plate and you'll never guess that those pics are shot in Sweden.


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> Peugeot 504 Cabriolet (1969-1983). Spotted in Brescia (I)


Is mandatory in the Netherlands re-register old cars with new plates, like they recently did in Serbia? Or that car was just imported?


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> Is mandatory in the Netherlands re-register old cars with new plates, like they recently did in Serbia? Or that car was just imported?


No it's not. Probabily this car is imported


----------



## Satyricon84

Here one with original plates, spotted in Brescia (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

VW Beetle


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat 750 (1955-1969). Spotted in Arcore (I)


----------



## Satyricon84

Renault Super5 GTL (1984-1985). Spotted in Arcore (I)


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> Renault Super5 GTL (1984-1985). Spotted in Arcore (I)


Nice! My mom used to drive a Renault 5, between 1985 and 2000. Few months ago I spotted one and I felt a feeling of nostalgy.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö 

Volvo 142


----------



## Galro

^^ You didn't take any pictures of the classic Saab 99 next to the Volvo?


----------



## NordikNerd

Those Messerschmidt 3 wheel motorcycles are extremely noisy. I have seen one of these here in Linköping.


----------



## Nordic20T

These two Volvos are still in daily use, seen in (and near) Bern.


----------



## Satyricon84

Autobianchi A112 Junior (1979-1985). Spotted in Bergamo


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen LNA (1979-1986). Spotted in Vimercate (I)


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Autobianchi A112 Junior (1979-1985). Spotted in Bergamo


All those italian cars you show are scrapped a long time ago here in Sweden. 

Reason: Poor or no protection against rust. Due to icy roads, salt is spread out during winter time here. The salt cause corrosion.

Especially the Fiat Ritmo did not last long. Fiat cars are made for sunny warm countries without snow, like Italy, Greece Turkey, South America. Maybe they have improved a bit lately though. 

Seat is a similar brand, but since they started co operation with VW the quality became better, and they took a share of the scandinavian market.

Maybe it's time for Fiat to join forces with another brand ?

Lancia is now trying to come back here as a rebadged Chrysler. They didn't have any succes since they teamed up with SAAB in 1979 which resulted in the SAAB-Lancia 600. (Lancia-Delta)


----------



## MajKeR_

In Poland old Fiats (and Polski Fiats) are still very common and Polish climat is more similar to Swedish, than Italian. I think that very much depends from personal care for these cars - in Poland people buy cars for many years, so they want to maintain them in pretty good condition.

About Ritmo - indeed - my grandpa had one and sold it in 2001, because it was very rusty (had even gap in the roof). Then he bought poor Skoda Felicia from 1997; he has it for today and it's far from be as bad as Ritmo.


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> All those italian cars you show are scrapped a long time ago here in Sweden.
> 
> Reason: Poor or no protection against rust. Due to icy roads, salt is spread out during winter time here. The salt cause corrosion.
> 
> Especially the Fiat Ritmo did not last long. Fiat cars are made for sunny warm countries without snow, like Italy, Greece Turkey, South America. Maybe they have improved a bit lately though.
> 
> Seat is a similar brand, but since they started co operation with VW the quality became better, and they took a share of the scandinavian market.
> 
> Maybe it's time for Fiat to join forces with another brand ?
> 
> Lancia is now trying to come back here as a rebadged Chrysler. They didn't have any succes since they teamed up with SAAB in 1979 which resulted in the SAAB-Lancia 600. (Lancia-Delta)


I doubt that Fiat is interested to have a larger market in Scandinavia, too much competition with swedish and german brands that have already a large market there. It would be like if Renault would sell the Latitude here: almost no sales like happened with the Vel Satis. The force of Fiat are citycars and superminis so I think they should open towards emergent markets with these categories. But the real force of Fiat is mainly the diesel engines like Multijet, large used on other brands and in my opinion, the best you can find at the moment. Even Saab (and Opel, Ford, Peugeot, Tata, Suzuki and others...) used Fiat engines, 1.9 120 and 150 HP Saab came from Fiat  . At the contrary, for example Volkswagen make cars maybe better looking but its engines have many problems and high costs of maintenance. I have a 1.9 Multijet and the maintenance is only every 30.000 Km (change oil and ordinary things). The change of the transmission belt is at 150.000 Km. And the performances are excellent. Another planet comparating the TDI used on VW and Skoda :banana:


----------



## Satyricon84

MajKeR_ said:


> In Poland old Fiats (and Polski Fiats) are still very common and Polish climat is more similar to Swedish, than Italian. I think that very much depends from personal care for these cars - in Poland people buy cars for many years, so they want to maintain them in pretty good condition.
> 
> About Ritmo - indeed - my grandpa had one and sold it in 2001, because it was very rusty (had even gap in the roof). Then he bought poor Skoda Felicia from 1997; he has it for today and it's far from be as bad as Ritmo.


What about Russia? Lada of Soviet Union were nothing else than Fiat models used here 20 years earlier. And about cold climate is difficult to be colder than Russia ;-) but those cars like the 2103 are still large used (not only in Russia). Even the city where the Lada-Vaz is placed changed the name in 1964 in honor of Togliatti that permised the joint-venture with Fiat.


----------



## MajKeR_

Ladas are quite uncommon here, but in Eastern Poland they were (and still are) more popular (I live in middle-south region). To be honest, I've heard that Russian Lada 2107 was more free from errors than its archetype - Fiat 124. Also Polski Fiat 125p/FSO 1500 had nothing to compare with Lada.


----------



## Satyricon84

MajKeR_ said:


> To be honest, I've heard that Russian Lada 2107 was more free from errors than its archetype - Fiat 124. Also Polski Fiat 125p/FSO 1500 had nothing to compare with Lada.



Well this is not surprising: Fiat 124 was produced from 1964 to 1974. Lada 2107 was produced since 1981 - 6 years later 124 went out of production. In six years technologies improved and got the time to fix problems there were maybe on the Fiat 124


----------



## MajKeR_

In Italy they may, but in idiotic Soviet Union it was probably suprise also for constructors... :|


----------



## Satyricon84

Speaking about Ladas...

LADA-VAZ 2101 (1970-1974). Spotted in Budapest (H)


----------



## licenseplateman

Speaking of eastern European cars...

I saw a car yesterday in Växjö which seemed to be a old Volga, but I was driving and couldn't take a picture.


----------



## NordikNerd

MG convertible in march.


----------



## Satyricon84

MERCEDES-BENZ 190 SL (1955-1963) Spotted in Bergamo (I)


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> What about Russia? Lada of Soviet Union were nothing else than Fiat models used here 20 years earlier. And about cold climate is difficult to be colder than Russia ;-) but those cars like the 2103 are still large used (not only in Russia). Even the city where the Lada-Vaz is placed changed the name in 1964 in honor of Togliatti that permised the joint-venture with Fiat.


Actually do you think the Soviet industry bought the rights for the Fiat 124 model because it was a car suitable for russian road conditions ?

I don't think so. The small Fiat car was built for the curvy roads and narrow streets you find in the mediterrainian countries. It's not isolated for severe cold and it's very small. People of the mediterrainian are usually shorter than average length. (Look at actor Danny Devito) 

So I think the purchase of the Fiat model first of all was because it was a cheap and simple car. It's not a bad car, but the reason that they lasted long was mainly because they costed a fortune for the ordinary soviet citizen, even if he had the money needed, he also had to wait for about 10 years before there was supply enough to get one. So the owner of the car looked after it carefully.

In Russia today still many old VAZ-Fiats are on the roads, but as Russia is the biggest country in the world with endless long roads and wide avenues in the cities smaller cars are being replaced with larger SUVs and jeeps.

The russian ideal car is of medium or large size like the Kia Sportage, Hyundai Solaris, VW Passat, MB GL & E-class. 

Of course they drive small cars like the Dacia Logan, but I think the reason for that is not that they want a small car, but because the couldn't afford a bigger one. If the standard of living was higher they would buy bigger cars, which is not the case in mediterrainian countries because the bigger cars don't fit on the curvy narrow roads.


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> Actually do you think the Soviet industry bought the rights for the Fiat 124 model because it was a car suitable for russian road conditions ?
> 
> I don't think so. The small Fiat car was built for the curvy roads and narrow streets you find in the mediterrainian countries. It's not isolated for severe cold and it's very small. People of the mediterrainian are usually shorter than average length. (Look at actor Danny Devito)
> 
> So I think the purchase of the Fiat model first of all was because it was a cheap and simple car. It's not a bad car, but the reason that they lasted long was mainly because they costed a fortune for the ordinary soviet citizen, even if he had the money needed, he also had to wait for about 10 years before there was supply enough to get one. So the owner of the car looked after it carefully.
> 
> In Russia today still many old VAZ-Fiats are on the roads, but as Russia is the biggest country in the world with endless long roads and wide avenues in the cities smaller cars are being replaced with larger SUVs and jeeps.
> 
> The russian ideal car is of medium or large size like the Kia Sportage, Hyundai Solaris, VW Passat, MB GL & E-class.
> 
> Of course they drive small cars like the Dacia Logan, but I think the reason for that is not that they want a small car, but because the couldn't afford a bigger one. If the standard of living was higher they would buy bigger cars, which is not the case in mediterrainian countries because the bigger cars don't fit on the curvy narrow roads.


Danny DeVito is from south, there's difference from north to south even about the height (in Friuli the avarage is 178 cm whereas in Sardinia is 171 cm). Me myself is 185 cm for example, taller than many scandinavians  

Maybe you are little bit confused but look that Lada bought the license for to make the Fiat 124, a family-car size... not the small Fiat 500 (Zastava produced small Fiat cars for the balkans). Already the Fiat 124, car of the year in 1967 had to pass severe tests both in Artict and Sahara and the russian version was an improved version adapted on their demands of the time (the use of thicker gauge steel for the bodyshell, an overhead camshaft engine, the use of aluminium drum brakes on the rear wheels in place of disc brakes, an auxiliary fuel pump and on early version a manual starting in the case the battery went flat). The result is a model sold in over 8.000.0000 units and that we can see still on russian roads (roads that fits for SUV). In the end, which were the alternatives in the '70s? VW Beetle? It was smaller than the 124... Citroen 2CV? The same... Mercedes-Benz? They were luxury cars even for most of germans... so Fiat 124 was the perfect car for them
Don't confuse the past with now, things were different in the '70s....even in Italy now you don't find only curvy roads and small cars. Milano-Reggio Calabria is 1200 Km of long and almost all straight road ;-)

EDIT. It was sold in over 18.000.000 units, I forgot the leading 1...


----------



## Satyricon84

Alfa Romeo 1750 (1971). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I)


----------



## wordsofsilence

Ford Model?


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Ford Crown Victoria, 1955


----------



## MajKeR_

Satyricon, is Alfa Romeo Alfasud still possible to find in Italy? I spotted there a few 33s, but no Alfasuds. The same for GTV6, 90 and 75.


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Cars from Karlstad / Sweden!


----------



## Satyricon84

MajKeR_ said:


> Satyricon, is Alfa Romeo Alfasud still possible to find in Italy? I spotted there a few 33s, but no Alfasuds. The same for GTV6, 90 and 75.


This is the only Alfasud I've spotted in the last years, Alfasud Sprint Quadrifoglio Verde that is one of the latest models. Very rare to find previous models on the street, now it's a car for collectionists. Maybe in the south where cars are older than here you can still find it...


----------



## Satyricon84

NSU Prinz (1957-1973). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted today in Växjö

Chevrolet Bel Air










Plymouth Fury










Spotted today in Alvesta

VW Beetle


----------



## wordsofsilence

licenseplateman said:


> Spotted today in Växjö
> 
> Chevrolet Bel Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plymouth Fury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted today in Alvesta
> 
> VW Beetle


cool cars you've seen today! me like!


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat 126 Personal 4 650 (1978-1985). Spotted in Cernusco sul Naviglio (I)


----------



## 1000city

licenseplateman said:


> Guess what ''Riktiga bilar drar över 2 liter milen'' means


Real cars have more than 2 litres? 



licenseplateman said:


> Fiat 125 and 126 I have only seen at exhibitions as far as I can remember. But I have seen Fiat 126 outside exhibitions if you count Polski Fiats. I posted it earlier in this thread. I spotted it in Karlskrona. It felt so funny to stand beside that car. I probably wouldn't fit in it :lol:


I'm 186 cm tall and I drove several of those, no problem. You would be suprised with how many people and/or stuff can be put in this tiny vehicle. Good sex possible too, yet not on the usual backseat, bot on all seats simultaneously 

Since we’re at Polski Fiat, here’s nice 125p spotted in Gliwice:


















MB W123 in Zabrze:


















Dacia 1310 in Katowice:









And Ford Fairlane in Katowice:


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ What is written on the Ford Fairlane's license plates? The Fiat 125p is well kept and very elegant even after all years it has. It was a great car!


----------



## NordikNerd

Ford Fairlane Bluesmobile replica ! nice speaker on the roof ! It's Inspired from the movie Blues Brothers. But that car was another Police Ford.


----------



## licenseplateman

1000city said:


> Real cars have more than 2 litres?


Almost 

It means ''Real cars takes over 2 litres a mile''. I don't know if my translation is so good though :lol:


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen Dyane (1967-1984). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat Ritmo Energy Saving (1983-1985). Spotted in Milan


----------



## Satyricon84

Lincoln Continental Mark V (1977-1979). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I). One of my favourite cars of ever!!


----------



## SydneyCity

The Holden Kingswood, arguably the most iconic Australian car. Built between 1968 and 1980.


HQ Holden Kingswood by Dr. Keats, on Flickr

Holden Kingswood by AndrewRobinson10, on Flickr

Holden HT Kingswood, Fitzroy by Ben.Harper, on Flickr

HQ Holden Kingswood wagon by Dr. Keats, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> Lincoln Continental Mark V (1977-1979). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I). One of my favourite cars of ever!!


One of my favourites too. A really great looking car


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> Lincoln Continental Mark V (1977-1979). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I). One of my favourite cars of ever!!


:nuts: What? You come from a country that produced so many great looking cars, yet that monstrosity above is your favorite?


----------



## NordikNerd

Holden Kingswood. Does this car have any reassemblence with mazda or any other brand from that period ? I know some Holdens shared chassis with Mazda.




licenseplateman said:


> One of my favourites too. A really great looking car


I remember this car from the tv-series _Cannon_ It was about a fat detective. 

Any pictures of the Kojak car ? 1975 Buick Century


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted today

In Hasselstad

Opel Commodore


























In Kallinge

Volvo Amazon


















Old Chevrolet










Oldsmobile Cutlass


















Porsche 911 (Sorry for bad picture)










Near Ronneby

Volvo Amazon


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> :nuts: What? You come from a country that produced so many great looking cars, yet that monstrosity above is your favorite?


Yeah!!!!!!! :banana: I'm weak for those old american petroldrinking cars :nuts: my eyes shining when I see one of them. Old italian cars are very good yes, but american cars are charming! :nuts:


----------



## MajKeR_

I have the same, but to the other way


----------



## licenseplateman

This evening in Växjö

Buick LeSabre


----------



## Galro

Satyricon84 said:


> Yeah!!!!!!! :banana: I'm weak for those old american petroldrinking cars :nuts: my eyes shining when I see one of them. Old italian cars are very good yes, but american cars are charming! :nuts:


I can appreciate proper American cars too ... But not the late '70s houseboat you posted.  
Give we something like this instead: 
http://image.popularhotrodding.com/f/28333819/1004phr_08_o+1965_pontiac_tempest+engine.jpg
http://www.my-amicar.de/Images/61imp.JPG
http://imageshack.us/f/413/1967chevroletcorvettechko0.jpg/
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/2305/4361/30762180091_large.jpg

... And then we are talking.


----------



## Satyricon84

Galro said:


> I can appreciate proper American cars too ... But not the late '70s houseboat you posted.
> Give we something like this instead:
> http://image.popularhotrodding.com/f/28333819/1004phr_08_o+1965_pontiac_tempest+engine.jpg
> http://www.my-amicar.de/Images/61imp.JPG
> http://imageshack.us/f/413/1967chevroletcorvettechko0.jpg/
> http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/2305/4361/30762180091_large.jpg
> 
> ... And then we are talking.


The first I don't like, I like when they are as close as possible to the original, not customized. I like american cars let's say until around the 90's, then they became too much european looking


----------



## licenseplateman

Some cars I spotted today 

In Värnamo

Buick Skylark


















Volvo Amazon










Mazda 929 (American version?)










In Rydaholm

Alfa Romeo Alfetta










Near Alvesta

Mercedes-Benz W123










I also saw a old Citroën with old black French license plates, but I couldn't take a picture.


----------



## Galro

licenseplateman said:


> Alfa Romeo GT of some kind. Beautiful car


It's a Alfa Romeo Alfetta.


----------



## licenseplateman

Galro said:


> It's a Alfa Romeo Alfetta.


Ok, thanks


----------



## Ultramatic

licenseplateman said:


> Today in Värnamo
> 
> I'm not sure what it is. Some Ford or Chevrolet maybe? There was nothing on the car telling what it is.



It's a 1956 Chevrolet.


----------



## wordsofsilence

can someone tell me what car this is?


----------



## Ultramatic

wordsofsilence said:


> Ford Model?


1956 Ford Customline Fordoor


----------



## Ultramatic

Hot Rod Nisse said:


> Cars from Karlstad / Sweden!


1964 Chevrolet Impala convertible










1954 Cadillac Eldorado convertible


----------



## Satyricon84

Jaguar XJC (1974-1976). Spotted in Como (I)


----------



## Ultramatic

1000city said:


> Ford Fairlane in Katowice:




1959 Ford Fairlane Interceptor


----------



## Ultramatic

wordsofsilence said:


> can someone tell me what car this is?


1973 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser Station Wagon


----------



## licenseplateman

I took a walk in central Växjö this evening and I spotted these classics 

Rover P6


























Buick Electra


----------



## wordsofsilence

Ultramatic said:


> 1973 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser Station Wagon


thank you!


----------



## Satyricon84

Mercedes-Benz 560 SEL (1985-1992). Spotted in Como (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö I saw a Porsche 911 from the 1970s. Sadly I couldn't take a picture, but I managed to picture 3 other classic cars 

A pair of Volvo Amazons










Pontiac Firebird (Sorry for bad picture. I had to hurry to picture it and my fingers came at the camera.


----------



## Satyricon84

Volkswagen Beetle Cabriolet (1967-1976). Spotted in Como (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

A first generation Volvo 240 spotted today in Växjö.


----------



## Vienna21

Ford Transit used by some religious fanatic:


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted today in Värnamo 

Fiat X1/9 from 1980


----------



## Satyricon84

Ford Transit Mark II (1978-1986). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen SM (1970-1975)


----------



## Stainless

Satyricon84 said:


> Citroen SM (1970-1975)


I spotted one of these recently on the motorway 'making good progress', looked fantastic.


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen CX 25 (1985-1991). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö 

Alfa Romeo Alfetta GTV from 1978


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö 

Volvo 164 from 1971


----------



## Satyricon84

Citroen DS 21 Pallas (1962-1975). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## Corvinus

Classic ones spotted in the Netherlands (could anyone indicate the years of manufacture for each of them?)

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted yesterday

In Karlskrona

BMW 518 from 1988


















BMW 745 from 1984


















I'm not 100 % sure what this is


















Volvo Amazon from 1968










Saab 99 from 1976










Spotted yesterday in Ronneby

Plymouth Fury from 1959


















Spotted today in Tingsryd

VW Beetle










Spotted today near Urshult

Another VW Beetle


----------



## kevsy21

NordikNerd said:


> Volvo 444


Very nice.


----------



## 1000city

Two black classic Fords.

Taunus in Katowice



















Capri in Warsaw



















Few weeksa ago posting the blue Fiat 500 I've mentioned, that there's one in my area serving in driving school. Spotted it again recently in Katowice:


----------



## Satyricon84

Volkswagen Karmann Ghia (1955.1974). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I)


----------



## 1000city

I don't think I've posted this one. Nice vintage 911 in Katowice:





















Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ What is written on the Ford Fairlane's license plates? The Fiat 125p is well kept and very elegant even after all years it has. It was a great car!


About the car in this post. The writing on the plates sais "The Boss. Rattrap Cafe A36." Or sth like this


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I saw a Porsche 911 from 1987 in Växjö yesterday. I forgot to post it.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Saab 99 from 1984. It's not in the best condition, but a classic


----------



## licenseplateman

Today I chased a 1972 Volvo 144 in the middle of nowhere :lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Mercedes-Benz W116 from 1975


----------



## wordsofsilence

Ford Taunus


----------



## Galro

Classic cars in Oslo (Norway) today:

Morris Minor Traveller:









Volvo L3314:









Ford Pinto sport accent:


----------



## wordsofsilence

CHEVROLET 2103 SEDAN
1953


----------



## NordikNerd

The Pinto was a disaster because of the tank easilly caught fire if the car was hit from behind. Very rare car, especially in Scandinavia.


----------



## wordsofsilence

FIAT 500 DE LUXE
1959


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Chevrolet Corvette


















Rolls-Royce Silver Wraith from 1957


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Alfa Romeo Berlina 1750 (1967-1977)

















1967 VW Beetle 1300


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Leyland Mini from 1978


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Here are some cars I spotted today in Bar. (Some of them I'll post later  )
Renault 9 (1981-1988)

















VW Jetta (1984-1992)


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

VW Polo Mark II (1981–1990)









Citroen CX25 GTi

















1927 Rolls Royce Phantom

















1976 BMW 2002


----------



## licenseplateman

Some cars I have spotted recently


----------



## christos-greece

Almost 2 weeks ago in my neighborhood here in Athens, few meters from my home i shot this beautiful car:

DSC06087 by christos-greece, on Flickr


DSC06086 by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Opel Kadett










Opel Rekord










Pontiac, but I'm not sure about the model.










Saab 99


----------



## Corvinus

Some more spotted in the Netherlands:

1. Volvo 544









2. another Volvo - which model?









3. the classic VW minibus


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
It's a Volvo 142


----------



## Satyricon84

Porsche 356 B 1600 (1963). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I)


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

What I spotted in Bar and Podgorica:
Mercedes W123 (1975-1986)









Renault 4 (1961-1992)

















Lada 1200 (1970-1988)









Nissan, don't know the model hno:


----------



## wordsofsilence

licenseplateman said:


> Today in Växjö
> 
> Opel Kadett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opel Rekord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontiac, but I'm not sure about the model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saab 99



I saw the Opel Rekord (1971) as well. :wink2:


----------



## NordikNerd

the nissan is a sunny


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Ljungby

Chevrolet Camaro


















Ford Fairlane










Today in Värnamo

Buick Special


----------



## Vienna21

PlatesMontenegro said:


> Nissan, don't know the model hno:


 
Nissan Sunny N13 (1986–1990) My mother's car many years ago.


----------



## Vienna21

Galro said:


> It's a Toyota Publica


Thank you! I found out that this was the first Toyota model sold in Germany or Austria, so something really special. If I had the the money I would restore it. The condition makes me sad.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Another Trabant! (from 1989)


































Mercedes-Benz W116


----------



## Satyricon84

Trabant 601S (1988-1990). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

There were some oldtimers in Kolašin (MNE) few days ago. So here are some pics.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Värnamo

Volvo 244 from 1977










Today in Växjö

Pontiac Firebird


----------



## Corvinus

In Zurich (what make and model is this)?


----------



## licenseplateman

^^ Sadly I have no idea what car that is 

Today in Växjö

VW Beetle from 1973


















Oldsmobile Delta 88 from 1972


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Caught in Podgorica. What model could be this Mercedes?


























This is in my city. No idea..? Some wooden custom car..


----------



## NordikNerd

^^That strange MB must be a home made kitkar. He used the windshield and doors from an MB W114.

Classic Cars from Mantorp, Sweden


Volvo 164: straight 6 cylinder engine. Probably a 1972 model




Ford Mustang from 1966 (?)



Chevelle (?) with some monster noise from the engine.

Mantorp has a raceway, so if you are here at an event, you may see some great classic cars.


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Seems like I should go to Mantorp sometime


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

VW Beetle Cabriolet from 1970


















Saab 99 from 1983


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

1975 Sunbeam


















1982 Citroen 2CV Charleston


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Opel Kadett from 1973


















Today in Väckelsång

Mercedes-Benz W120


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

This rainy evening I spotted a 1982 Citroën Visa


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Alvesta

Buick Special


----------



## NordikNerd

Ford Starliner, cellphone photo


----------



## Galro

^^ It's actually a 1961 Buick.


----------



## NordikNerd

Galro said:


> ^^ It's actually a 1961 Buick.


Really??, I thought it was a Starliner, I have built the AMT model kit of the Starliner.


----------



## Galro

^^ I think ATM may have fooled you then.  Here is a 1961 buick for reference:


----------



## Chilio

Somewhere between 1962-1970 Volga:


----------



## Satyricon84

DeLorean DMC-12 (1981-1983). Spotted in Brescia (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Cars spotted today

In Ljungby

Opel Olympia from 1937


















In Värnamo

Mercedes-Benz 450SLC from 1980










Volvo Amazon from 1967










Near Ljungby

Ford Mustang (Sorry for crappy picture)


----------



## Dotty87

Fiat 5oo in Rome:


----------



## Satyricon84

Lancia Aprilia (1937-1949). Spotted in Brescia (I)


----------



## Satyricon84

Alfa Romeo GT 1300 Junior (1966-1974). Spotted in Brescia (I)


----------



## wordsofsilence

Pontiac Trans Am 1975


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Because of the bad pics I can't recognize the car. What car is it?


















Today in Kallinge

Volkswagen Type 3 from 1967










Today in Karlskrona

Oldsmobile 98 from 1958


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Yesterday there was a Beetle meeting in Tivat, so here are some pics.


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## the glimpser

^^Cool! 

In Switzerland meanwhile, there's a huge international meet up of vintage Fiat 500 cars. I think this will be cool to share on this thread.



> Photo By ARND WIEGMANN/REUTERS
> 
> Vintage Fiat 500 Cinquecento cars are parked during the International Fiat 500 Meeting in the central Swiss town of Zug June 2, 2012. Picture taken June 2, 2012. REUTERS/Arnd Wiegmann (SWITZERLAND - Tags: TRANSPORT TRAVEL SOCIETY)


Source and other photos:
http://ph.news.yahoo.com/photos/adorable-vintage-cars-come-together-slideshow/#crsl=%252Fphotos%252Fadorable-vintage-cars-come-together-slideshow%252Fvintage-fiat-500-cinquecento-cars-parked-during-international-photo-233528745.html


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Tingsryd

Mercedes-Benz R107 from 1975


----------



## licenseplateman

This evening in Växjö

Ford Taunus from 1965


















Chevrolet Camaro from 1983


----------



## NordikNerd

^^Berlinetta on the Camaro?? Same designer as for the Berlina on Opels ?




I see many pictures from Italy & Balkan, but with few classic US-cars.

Sweden has a lot of classic GM-brand cars from 1950-60's. When summer is comming, they are everywhere. It's a pop-culture within the motorist-community.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

VW Kombi from 1975


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> I see many pictures from Italy & Balkan, but with few classic US-cars.
> 
> Sweden has a lot of classic GM-brand cars from 1950-60's. When summer is comming, they are everywhere. It's a pop-culture within the motorist-community.


You are right, here US-cars are not popular like in Scandinavia. Due a culture that preferes european classic cars, too big dimensions for these cities, high costs of fuel, taxes, insurances, lack of spire parts and mechanics with skills to fix them, such cars unfortunately are a rare sight on these roads. Even meetings are rare. Japanese classic cars then are almost impossible to see...


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ You have loads of excellent domestic classic cars. Just start from Fiat 127, 128 (especially coupe version), 131, 500 (beautiful Giardiniera!), then Alfas - GTV6, Giulia, Giulietta, 90, 75, some Lancias (but they aren't so much interesting for me), and, of course, expensive vehicles from every manufacturer. To be honest, and I won't say it first time: Italian cars - also old - are much more interesting than American. French, Swedish, Polish - too.


----------



## Satyricon84

MajKeR_ said:


> ^^ You have loads of excellent domestic classic cars. Just start from Fiat 127, 128 (especially coupe version), 131, 500 (beautiful Giardiniera!), then Alfas - GTV6, Giulia, Giulietta, 90, 75, some Lancias (but they aren't so much interesting for me), and, of course, expensive vehicles from every manufacturer. To be honest, and I won't say it first time: Italian cars - also old - are much more interesting than American. French, Swedish, Polish - too.


Well I think like you about that we have excellent classic cars (and modern too) that have very few rivals in Europe, but my eyes shine when I see a classic american more than whatever other car :nuts:. Maybe also cause I see them rarely or cause I grew up with the american dream, but certainly to drive an Eldorado or a muscle car is completely another thing that to drive a small Fiat 500. They are also so different europen and american classic that it's even difficult to do comparisation...nowadays unfortunately this difference is not so huge anymore and US cars are more similar to ours in shape and size hno: Then however about classic cars is just a question of tastes....when you buy one you just see if you like it or not. Difficult you care that with a Fiat 500 you can drive 20km with a liter of fuel while with a Lincoln Continental just 4km, so it's very subjective to say which would be better or more interesting.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Land Rover from 1970


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Malmö

Mercedes-Benz 380SLC from 1981


----------



## NordikNerd

1000city said:


> Will be in Karlskrona by the end of this month,


I travelled the Karlskrona-Gdynia ferry in 1999. I haven't been in Poland since
then. I hope to go there once more.



1000city said:


> This Trabant is probably pre-89, dunno abut emission restrictions in Norway, but maybe they were not that strict then. In Poland You can import and register such car with no problem, as it has to meet emission and safety standard ruling in Poland in the year of the original registration. If it's the same in Norway perhaps the Trabant meets norwegian restrictions of, let's say, 1985. Or maybe it got some special excemption?


The last 2 stroke car sold here was the 1966/67 Saab 96. In 1976 demands of emission control was introduced. All cars were equipped with EGR-valve. CO was checked at the annual inspection. The only eastern car sold then was the soviet VAZ, which also had to meet the environmental standards. Export VAZ had these features, but since Trabbis not were imported they never were equipped with this. Moskwitsch-sales here ended before 1976. I know Wartburg was sold in Finland into the 1980's maybe those cars were enhanced for western environmental legislation.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Ljungby

Chevrolet Impala from 1961


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

1987 Porsche 944

















1969 VW T-181


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I saw one of those Volkswagens in Copenhagen. I forgot to post it.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Cool!kay:


----------



## licenseplateman

PlatesMontenegro said:


> Cool!kay:


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Galro

licenseplateman said:


> Today in Ljungby
> 
> Chevrolet Impala from 1961


Best year of the Impala, no doubt! kay:


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Chevrolet Chevelle from 1968


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

1973 Corvette Stingray Coupe


----------



## Satyricon84

Wrong thread


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Porsche 911 from 1979


----------



## licenseplateman

Today near Växjö

Mercedes-Benz W120


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

First something very rare :cheers:

Volvo Amazon Estate from 1965


















Not as rare is this one

Saab 99


----------



## licenseplateman

Edit


----------



## Galro

Classic cars in Oslo today:


Mg Mgb roadster:

P1010935 by Ikøn, on Flickr[/img]

Original Mini:

P1010962 by Ikøn, on Flickr

Volvo Amazon:

P1010904 by Ikøn, on Flickr

Volvo duett:

P1020103 by Ikøn, on Flickr

Vw beetle dune buggy (was incredible load!):

Vw Beetle dune buggy by Ikøn, on Flickr


Vw Beetle hot rod by Ikøn, on Flickr

Mercedes S-class:

P1020113 by Ikøn, on Flickr

Vw Transporter:

P1020065 by Ikøn, on Flickr

Time-warp Fiat Panda. This one was completely mint!

P1010948 by Ikøn, on Flickr


P1010947 by Ikøn, on Flickr


P1010941 by Ikøn, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman

This evening in Växjö

Porsche 911 from 1984


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Plymouth GTX from 1968


















Chevrolet Bel Air from 1955


----------



## NordikNerd

*Wednesday Classic Car Meet* Vadstena, Sweden


----------



## Satyricon84

Fiat Nuova 500 Abarth (1957-1963). Spotted in Orio al Serio (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Cars seen today

In Växjö

Mercedes-Benz W114 from 1976


















In Ljungby

Cadillac De Ville from 1966










In Lagan

Volvo 242 from 1976


----------



## Satyricon84

Lancia Fulvia (1963-1964). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## licenseplateman

Stainless said:


> Seen around Bristol, UK, in really good condition,
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/img0102hl.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice!


----------



## licenseplateman

Today just outside Ljungby

VW Transporter


----------



## Galro

Fiat 500s in Rome, Italy.

P1000759 by Ikøn, on Flickr


P1000760 by Ikøn, on Flickr

Quite blury, I know. 

P1000757 by Ikøn, on Flickr

First generation Fiat 500, also known as Topolino. 

P1000768 by Ikøn, on Flickr


----------



## Satyricon84

CITROEN 2CV6 Charleston (1981-1985). Spotted in Milan (I)


----------



## italystf

Galro said:


> P1000760 by Ikøn, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikoen/7439536712/


That pic should belong also to this thread.


----------



## italystf

Citroen 2CV6 (1981-1985) spotted in Trieste









Alfa Romeo Alfetta 2.0 (1981-1984) spotted in Trieste









BMW S18 Deluxe spotted in Trieste









Lancia Beta (1972-1984) spotted near Udine









Saab 900 Turbo (1979-1998) spotted in Trieste

















Rolls-Royce ? spotted in Latisana (UD)

















Porsche 911 on A4 near Padova









Citroen Méhari Azur (1983-1987) spotted in Trieste


----------



## Stainless

italystf said:


> Rolls-Royce ? spotted in Latisana (UD)


Rolls Royce, hasn't been road legal for over a year now.


----------



## italystf

Stainless said:


> Rolls Royce, hasn't been road legal for over a year now.


In which sense? I spotted it about a year ago, BTW.


----------



## Stainless

italystf said:


> In which sense? I spotted it about a year ago, BTW.


The tax expired last year on 01/02/2011.Only £220 to renew, which is cheap for a car with a 6.75 litre engine:cheers:, although if it was 2 years older it would be free.


----------



## licenseplateman

Volvo 240 from 1980










And now something very rare

Volvo 260 from 1981 :cheers:


----------



## Galro

licenseplateman said:


> Volvo 240 from 1980


I see you have some strong crosswinds in Sweden.


----------



## licenseplateman

Seen today

Volvo Amazon


















Ford Mustang










Dodge Charger










Mercedes-Benz W123 estate in very bad condition










Pontiac GTO










Cadillac Series 62


----------



## wordsofsilence

licenseplateman said:


> Seen today
> 
> Volvo Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford Mustang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge Charger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes-Benz W123 estate in very bad condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontiac GTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadillac Series 62


You saw a lot today man! :banana:


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted yesterday

Ford Galaxie










Volvo 140










Volvo P1800 :cheers:










Volvo Duett










Chevrolet Impala










Pontiac Bonneville


----------



## MajKeR_

Vienna21 said:


> Where can you order black plates?


In Portugal, as I heard.



Satyricon84 said:


> You mean in Portugal? It's the original registration pre-1992


How have you checked it?


----------



## Satyricon84

MajKeR_ said:


> In Portugal, as I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> How have you checked it?


Intuition. Vehicle with historic interest could get plates as they looked in the year of construction. This is a simple Renault 4 in so so conditions. More common to spot such re-assignment plates on historic importated cars like old Ferrari, Porsche....


----------



## 1000city

NordikNerd said:


> I travelled the Karlskrona-Gdynia ferry in 1999. I haven't been in Poland since
> then. I hope to go there once more.


Good for You, I have not been to Gdynia since 1996  Until today - I boarded Stena Spirit and now on my way to Karlskrona. Will visit classic cars museum over there :cheers: I saw several nice classic cars entereing the ferry, but wasn't able to make photos. Instead here's a nice load of commie-times cars waiting for their second life in northern outskirts of Katowice metro area, right next to Katowice-Warsaw route:


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Paradise! :nuts: I would spend there all day long!!!


----------



## MajKeR_

Satyricon84 said:


> Vehicle with historic interest could get plates as they looked in the year of construction.


100% right. Look at those cars on photos uploaded by 1000city...

1000city - let you send those photos to złomnik


----------



## Portobello Red

*Liverpool*
chairmanbluesovakia


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

One friend of mine has been to Cuba and here are a few pics of classic cars she saw there :cheers:









































































































And for the end a Polski Fiat with BMW emblem :lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I saw a Polski Fiat 125 at Nostalgia festival in Ronneby two days ago. Here it is.


















Here's some other commiecars I found

Trabant










As a Skoda owner, I got very happy when I saw this 1961 Skoda Octavia


















Trabant










I will post more cars from this exhibition later.

Here's a Volvo Duett I saw in Ljungby today


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Lotus Elan from 1967 :cheers:


























Saab 96 from 1978


----------



## NordikNerd

Fiat 500 Estate- a big small car.


Citroen 2CV with Livorno-plates


----------



## italystf

Fiat 600 from 1956
Also the lowest Italian plate I spotted so far (except for provinces issued in 1992)


























Zastava??? (old Yugoslavian car) spotted in Trieste









Citroen Ami8 (1969-79) near Udine









Has anyone a clue of what car is it?


----------



## NordikNerd

italystf said:


> Has anyone a clue of what car is it?


citroen ami and pontiac firebird transam I think.


----------



## wordsofsilence

PONTIAC TEMPEST LE MANS
1965


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

italystf said:


> Zastava??? (old Yugoslavian car) spotted in Trieste


Yes, it is! It's a Zastava 128 (1971-2003) from Rijeka, Croatia. Zastavas are still common in ex-Yugoslav countries.


----------



## Perennial Quest

There were still people buying this stuff in 2003? 



PlatesMontenegro said:


> Yes, it is! It's a Zastava 128 (1971-2003) from Rijeka, Croatia. Zastavas are still common in ex-Yugoslav countries.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Perennial Quest said:


> There were still people buying this stuff in 2003?


Yes! The newer model looks slightly better than the old one. But 21st century Zastavas and Yugos are more popular in Serbia than in other ex-YU countries. Production of these models stopped in 2008 and they began producing Zastava 10=Fiat Punto.


----------



## dubart

Spotted yesterday in Zadar, Cro.


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted yesterday

In Värnamo

A beautiful BMW from 1956. Sorry for crappy pictures.


















In Lagan

Chrysler Imperial from 1955










Spotted today

In Karlskrona

MG MGB from 1977


















Saab 900 Turbo Cabriolet from 1987


----------



## Galro

The Bmw is a 501.


----------



## licenseplateman

Yesterday I was at a meeting in Tingryd. Here's some pics


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Saab 90 from 1986


















Renault 5 from 1984 (sorry for crappy picture)


----------



## wordsofsilence

OLDSMOBILE DELTA 88
1975


----------



## wordsofsilence

FACEL VEGA
1964


----------



## wordsofsilence

Cars participating in a veteran car rally in a small town in Sweden.


----------



## wordsofsilence




----------



## wordsofsilence

LEYLAND MINI 1000
1979










Porsche 911



















Ford Mustang
1969


----------



## wordsofsilence

Vacation pics from travelling in the Northern parts of Sweden:


----------



## Stainless

^^^ Some interesting cars there.

Sweden does have a lot of classics. I don't think I have seen an exported London Cab before. It is so good to see such a variety, from pristene sports cars to rusty old pickups being used every day. You rarely see that here.


----------



## Satyricon84

wordsofsilence said:


> Vacation pics from travelling in the Northern parts of Sweden:


Old swedish registration?? How possible??


----------



## NordikNerd

Great post, with adequate photo sizes. Nice to see a MB 600. I never saw one.

Also North Sweden is a place where time stands still, the further north you go the older the cars you see. No salt is used on the roads there so corrosion does not ruin the cars like in the south.





Satyricon84 said:


> Old swedish registration?? How possible??


Strange but some people do newer personal licensenseplates looking like the older ones.

You see the Volvo 164 also has this type of plate. It's very popular among vintage car enthusiasts.













London calling, in Stockholm.


----------



## wordsofsilence

VOLVO P 1800 S
1965

Imported to Sweden 2006. Has only had one owner.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Oldsmobile 98










VW Transporter


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> Today in Växjö
> 
> 
> VW Transporter


Looks like a 1970's VW Westfalia. A classic camper, my dream car.


----------



## the glimpser

Does this count? 



> *Peel 50*
> *At a mere 54 inches long and just 41 inches wide, the legendary Peel P50 currently holds the record for the smallest automobile to go into production. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally manufactured in the 1960s on the Isle of Man, the Peel P50 was the Brainchild of serial inventor and Peel Engineering Company’s owner Cyril Cannell.
> 
> He envisioned an ultra compact, exceptionally small commuter car capable travelling at 40 mph while comfortably seating one adult carrying a briefcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Production ceased in 1964 with only fifty Peel P50s ever being produced. In 2010, production of a replica version was started by a newly formed company, called Peel Engineering Ltd based in England.
> 
> Every Peel P50 is hand built in Great Britain. Each one individually constructed to their owner’s personal requirements just as they did it back in the 1960s.


Source:
Meet the world's smallest production car


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## Vienna21

@NordikNerd

Are there so many American Classic Cars driving around in Sweden? In Austria there quite a few of them, but still I don't see them driving around a lot. Maybe I see 3-4 of them per year! The Austrian streets look very boring compared to the swedish. Most of the classics I see are Mercedes.


----------



## Dahlis

Vienna21 said:


> @NordikNerd
> 
> Are there so many American Classic Cars driving around in Sweden? In Austria there quite a few of them, but still I don't see them driving around a lot. Maybe I see 3-4 of them per year! The Austrian streets look very boring compared to the swedish. Most of the classics I see are Mercedes.


Yes there are a lot of them, in the summer you see them everywhere, not so much in the winter though.


----------



## NordikNerd

Vienna21 said:


> @NordikNerd
> 
> Are there so many American Classic Cars driving around in Sweden? In Austria there quite a few of them, but still I don't see them driving around a lot. Maybe I see 3-4 of them per year! The Austrian streets look very boring compared to the swedish. Most of the classics I see are Mercedes.


Sweden is almost the 51th US state. Elvis & Rockabilly-culture, American 50's music & american cars are very popular among the blue collar folks.





Also vintage Volvo & Saabs are common.


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted recently

VW Beetle










VW Transporter










Toyota Cressida


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ and the orange one, no pics? Is it a Saab?


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ and the orange one, no pics? Is it a Saab?


The orange car is a Renault 12 that I already have posted in this thread at page 1.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Ljungby

3 Amphicars 


















































Mercedes-Benz W114


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

licenseplateman said:


> Today in Ljungby
> 
> 3 Amphicars


Nice spots!kay:

Here's what I spotted recently

Zastava 128










Fiat 127



















What model is this Mercedes?


----------



## licenseplateman

Old Hanomag and Mercedes-Benz at Evedal camping in Växjö yesterday.


----------



## italystf

Why fancy vintage cars (including Americans) are so common in Sweden? In Italy 90% of old cars you see belong to a small number of models (Fiat 500, Fiat 126, Fiat 127, Wolksvagen Beetle, Renault 4, Renault 5, Citroen 2CV and many WV Transporter vans).


----------



## Galro

I discovered this old North American-market Bmw 6-series standing along a dirt track in the middle of the forest here in Norway, so I took a few pictures with my (old) cell phone. The red plates are Norwegian temporary plates which expired last year, so it have probably stood there since then at least. A rather random place to park a 6-series.





































Not the highest quality on the pictures though ...


----------



## NordikNerd

^^Great post. I always had a faiblasse for US-versions of Volvo, BMW & MB.










Here's a somewhat more modest car. A Citroen 2CV. These oldfashioned cars were sold in DK until the late 1980's. 
In Sweden sales ended earlier, in the 1970's I think.

Photo taken in Assens, Denmark.


----------



## Galro

Seen today in Norway. Taken with the same crappy phone as last time. :lol:

1958 Lancia Flaminia.















































Mazda 1200.


----------



## mopc




----------



## RTG

^^
Beautiful and rare Alfa TI4. 85 or 86


----------



## desertpunk

BE069416 by VaclavSoukup, on Flickr



> 3/12/1956-Turin, Italy- Viberti of Turin, Italy, has come up with this sleek vehicle of tomorrow. The plastic bus has been christened the "Golden Dolphin," and will be powered by a gas turbine engine. The streamlined atom-age marvel will be built in two versions, with 18 and 32 seats respectively, and will have a cruising speed of approximately 125 miles per hour. Shown in this artist's conceptual drawing is the 18-passenger model.


----------



## jahangeer100

Road trip with classic car is fantastic! I’m sure you guys will take some amazing trips through the your country.


----------



## joeyorav

For the classic car part of the thread I have two of my own cars:


----------



## NordikNerd

old 1960's mb s-class


----------



## prahovaploiesti

The Retromobil Association in Romania:

http://www.retromobil.ro/ click GALERIE FOTO to see the cars.

The 2013 Spring Parade in Ploiesti:

Part 1 

Part 2


----------



## Nordic20T

Today I saw this very nice BMW 518 E12.


----------



## Galro

Norway:


Morris Minor 1000 by Inkooen, on Flickr


VW Type 1 Beetle by Inkooen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Oslo today:


1973 Bmw 2002 tii by Inkooen, on Flickr


1973 Datsun 240z by Inkooen, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Just randomly clicked myself around google street view. 

*MB W123* in Keokuk, IA. Finding old MB's in N. America on google street view is not easy. Anyone else here with lots of spare time ?

More google street view classics


----------



## Galro

Oslo today:



1962 Trabant Universal by Inkooen, on Flickr


1962 Trabant Universal by Inkooen, on Flickr


1982 Alfa Romeo GTV 6 by Inkooen, on Flickr


1982 Alfa Romeo GTV 6 by Inkooen, on Flickr


1987 Ferrari Testarossa by Inkooen, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Oslo: 


1976 Toyota Corolla di Inkooen, su Flickr


1976 Toyota Corolla di Inkooen, su Flickr


1976 FIAT 126 di Inkooen, su Flickr


1976 FIAT 126 di Inkooen, su Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Fiat looks like a toy


----------



## NordikNerd

1967 *Dodge Polara*. Nothing you see very often around here.









Ford of some kind


----------



## prahovaploiesti

NordikNerd said:


> Ford of some kind


Ford Fairlane?


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Redondo Beach is full of classic cars.














































And home built hotrods.


----------



## dubart

I found this beauty yesterday in Dubrovnik, Croatia.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Nice car, but he/she parked as an asshole... hno:



dubart said:


> I found this beauty yesterday in Dubrovnik, Croatia.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

AnOldBlackMarble said:


>


This reminds me of the Russian GAZ Volga


----------



## NordikNerd

^^The soviet vehicle industry actually started by cooperating with Ford.


----------



## Cadîr

I also have a few pictures taken mostly in Ankara, Turkey.
Please stay updated. 

I found this Buick last year near the periphery of Ankara.
It was on sale for 13,000 Euro.
In Turkish folklore, they used to called them 'biyik' from Buick, which means 'moustache'.


----------



## Cadîr

Inside Armada Shopping Mall, Ankara 5th October 2013:

Ford Mustang Cobra 428 JET
built 1969, 428 cubic inches, 400 hp:


----------



## Cadîr

Porsche Targa 1968, 95 hp, 1600 cc.


----------



## Cadîr

Dodge Challenger, 1974, 440 cubic inches, automatic gearbox, 350 hp.


----------



## Cadîr

Chevrolet, 1957


----------



## Cadîr

Ford victoria, 1955 limited edition. 272 cubic inches, 182 hp., V8 engine, electric windows and climatising.


----------



## Cadîr

Others:


----------



## Galro

Seen since last time:


1965 Porsche 356c par Fredrik, on ipernity


1975 Alfa Romeo GT 1600 Junior par Fredrik, on ipernity


1976 Bmw 3.0l par Fredrik, on ipernity


1968 Chevrolet Camaro par Fredrik, on ipernity


1965 Ford Mustang par Fredrik, on ipernity


1970 Cadillac Eldorado par Fredrik, on ipernity


1970 Cadillac Eldorado par Fredrik, on ipernity


1969 Pontiac Firebird par Fredrik, on ipernity


1967 Cadillac de Ville par Fredrik, on ipernity


1964 Vauxhall Viva par Fredrik, on ipernity


1967 Volvo Amazon par Fredrik, on ipernity


1968 Volvo Amazon par Fredrik, on ipernity

1977 Honda Civic par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

I don't know what either of these cars are.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beautiful :drool:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I don't know what either of these cars are.


1967 Chrysler 300

1960 Morris Minor 1000 Traveller


----------



## NordikNerd

Galro said:


> Seen since last time:
> 
> 
> 1965 Ford Mustang par Fredrik, on ipernity












Another Ford Mustang. Probably somewhat newer than the one above. A 1966 or 1967 model maybe.


----------



## Galro

Seen today:


1967 Alfa Romeo GT 1300 Junior par Fredrik, on ipernity


1977 Alfa Romeo GT 1600 Junior par Fredrik, on ipernity


1966 Volkswagen Type 1 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1958 Volvo Pv 444 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1969 Volvo Duett par Fredrik, on ipernity


1963 Fiat 500d par Fredrik, on ipernity


1970 Volvo P1800E par Fredrik, on ipernity


1968 Vauxhall Cresta par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## NordikNerd

Is this Cadillac also a deVille ?


----------



## Galro

Seen today: 


1956 Mercury Montclair par Fredrik, on ipernity


1956 Mercury Montclair par Fredrik, on ipernity


1956 Mercury Montclair par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, what a beauty!

@NordikNerd it's a 68 deVille


----------



## NordikNerd

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow, what a beauty!
> 
> @NordikNerd it's a 68 deVille


How do you know it's a 1968 model ? 
did the 1967 & 1969 versions look different ?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Actually, i was wrong, it's a 66.
Note the front end:









An actual 68:


----------



## Galro

NordikNerd said:


> How do you know it's a 1968 model ?
> did the 1967 & 1969 versions look different ?


American cars used to have annual redesigns which makes it quite easy to identify which year each car is.


----------



## I`M

ZIM GAZ 12
195?








source

Pobeda GAZ M 20
1949


















Pobeda GAZ M 20
1954




































Volga GAZ-21
1958


















Volga GAZ-21
1975


















Volga GAZ-24
1975









Chayka GAZ 13
1973

















source

Chayka GAZ 14

















source

ZIL-41047
1985


















GAZ 69
1967


























source


----------



## bd popeye

Excellent thread. Great photos.

I'll be posting a few of my favorites in the coming days!

Thanks again!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

My favourite classic Russian car:
GAZ Volga 21 3rd Gen.


----------



## NordikNerd

I`M said:


>












As you see the first GAZ M20 Pobeda is pretty much based on a 1940's Ford.


----------



## Galro

Seen today:

1953 Ford Crestline par Fredrik, on ipernity


1953 Ford Crestline par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Cadilac Eldorado par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Cadilac Eldorado par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## bd popeye

Excellent photos. It's interesting to me that so many classic American cars are in Europe.

My favorite classic car is a '55 or '56 Ford Crown Victoria..





> 1956 Ford Crown Victoria








> 1955 Ford Crown Victoria


My favorite Cadillac is a '62


----------



## Galro

bd popeye said:


> Excellent photos. It's interesting to me that so many classic American cars are in Europe.


I don't think they are common in most of Europe. I have at least not seen many of them while out traveling. However they are absolutely everywhere here in the Nordics/Norway. I'm not sure why but people here seems to absolutely adore them despite the fact that they are actually rather impractical for Norwegian conditions with their wide width and gas guzzling engines. 

If it is any interest then I have more pictures of American cars in Norway in these photo albums:

- http://www.ipernity.com/doc/334981/album/637617 
- http://www.ipernity.com/doc/334981/album/639981
- http://www.ipernity.com/doc/334981/album/643407


----------



## Galro

... And I come across this one today:


1963 Bmw 700 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1963 Bmw 700 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1963 Bmw 700 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1963 Bmw 700 par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Galro

Saw a few today too:


1966 Chevrolet Corvette par Fredrik, on ipernity


1966 Chevrolet Corvette par Fredrik, on ipernity


1947 Buick Roadmaster par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Mercedes-Benz 190 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1973 MG MGB GT par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## GrahamClayton

Saw these beauties this morning while getting some shopping - a 1948 Buick Roadmaster Sedanet, and a 1962 Chrysler Valiant "R" series:


----------



## bd popeye

The sedanette (fastback) is one of my favorite body styles of classic cars. All General Motosr brands built some form of a Sedanette from 1940-1952.

1949 Buick Super


----------



## Galro

GrahamClayton said:


> Saw these beauties this morning while getting some shopping - a 1948 Buick Roadmaster Sedanet, and a 1962 Chrysler Valiant "R" series:


Cool that you too saw a '40s Roadmaster! Love both cars. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Galro

I met this one today:


1956 Buick Century Riviera par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## bd popeye

One of my favorites.. 1958-60 Lincoln..







> 1958 Lincoln Continental MK III


This vehicle, if I'm not mistaken, was the largest auto ever produced in the US.



When I was a kid our family knew someone that had one of these that was pink. Ford called the color "coral".


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Galro said:


> I met this one today:
> 
> 
> 1956 Buick Century Riviera par Fredrik, on ipernity


50s Americana cars are the last cars you'd expect to find in Europe :lol:
But they are beauties, no doubt.


----------



## Galro

ThatOneGuy said:


> 50s Americana cars are the last cars you'd expect to find in Europe :lol:
> But they are beauties, no doubt.


Well, as previously mentioned they really aren't all that rare here. That particular car appears to have been bought new in Norway too so there is absolutely no reason why that one shouldn't be here.


----------



## Galro

Seen today: 

1967 Pontiac Tempest par Fredrik, on ipernity



1967 Pontiac Tempest par Fredrik, on ipernity


1956 Chevrolet 210 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1956 Chevrolet 210 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1956 Chevrolet 210 par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Taller Better

Saw a nice circa 1951 Bentley today:


----------



## hibatahir

What about this one ?


----------



## RokasLT

Classic car in my suburb
















Near my suburb








Photos by my friend in Vilnius


----------



## Galro

Seen since last time: 


1964 Mercedes-Benz 230Sl par Fredrik, on ipernity


1964 Mercedes-Benz 230Sl par Fredrik, on ipernity


1962 Volvo Duett par Fredrik, on ipernity


1962 Volvo Duett par Fredrik, on ipernity


1964 Fiat 1300 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1964 Fiat 1300 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1958 Opel Rekord Olympia Delivery par Fredrik, on ipernity


1958 Opel Rekord Olympia Delivery par Fredrik, on ipernity


1965 Volvo Amazon par Fredrik, on ipernity


1965 Cadillac De Ville par Fredrik, on ipernity


1969 Ford Mustang par Fredrik, on ipernity


1974 Sunbeam 1600 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1974 Toyota Crown par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Alex_ZR

Can someone identify car on the right?


----------



## Galro

^^ Ford Taunus p1. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/geralds_1311/4978825914/in/pool-cortina-and-taunus_/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/geralds_1311/4978826954/in/pool-cortina-and-taunus_/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Left: SEAT 600 D
Right: Not sure, but the grill suggests an old Morris...

edit: nevermind, it's a Ford Taunus 12M P1^^
"Streifentaunus"


----------



## dubart

Are you sure it's a SEAT, not FIAT or ZASTAVA?


----------



## Alex_ZR

On the left is Zastava 750, since photo was shot in Zrenjanin, Yugoslavia now Serbia. Thank you for help! :cheers:


----------



## Galro

Seen today:


1966 Mercedes-Benz 250se par Fredrik, on ipernity


1966 Mercedes-Benz 250se par Fredrik, on ipernity


1970 Porsche 911 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1959 Ford Thunderbird par Fredrik, on ipernity


1955 Ford Thunderbird par Fredrik, on ipernity


1964 Mercury Parklane par Fredrik, on ipernity


1959 Morris Minor Traveller par Fredrik, on ipernity


1931 Ford AA Truck par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Chevrolet Impala par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Galro

1972 Ford 17m par Fredrik, on ipernity


1970 Oldsmobile Cutlass par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Galro

Seen today.


1965 Chevrolet C/K par Fredrik, on ipernity


1971 Opel Admiral par Fredrik, on ipernity


1969 SAAB 96 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1955 Studebaker Commander par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## prisma

*Wolseley 1100* in Athens (June 2014)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wish I had a classic car. Even one from 1910, just any old car.


----------



## beefykeefy

VW Beetle - England.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Saw one just like this today:

1975 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme with a 1970 model front end:


----------



## mopc

Chevrolet Opala Caravan, model 1976-79, in Sao Paulo











Opala was one of the most successful Brazilian General Motors cars. It's name, they say, was derived from its Chevy Impala engine with an Opel Rekord body


----------



## Galro

A few seen lately: 


1972 Opel Kadett par Fredrik, on ipernity


1957 Cadillac Sedan de Ville par Fredrik, on ipernity


1968 Jaguar E-type par Fredrik, on ipernity


1956 Studebaker Golden Hawk par Fredrik, on ipernity


1974 Jaguar E-type par Fredrik, on ipernity


1969 Alfa Romeo 1750 GT Veloce par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 MG MGA par Fredrik, on ipernity


1975 Mazda 616 par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## prahovaploiesti

ThatOneGuy said:


> I wish I had a classic car. Even one from 1910, just any old car.


Good to hear that, but I think that in Romania if you live in an apartment block you couldn't keep in good condition even a car from the 70's or 80's due to the "kindness" of some neighbours.

I for example wanted to buy when I was 16 (yes, your heard well ), this was 12 years ago, two Porsche 924. There was this guy in Ploiesti who sold these two cars for 2000 euros back then, one in good shape and one for parts. Then I took intrest in the Opel Rekord A. The fact that I don't live in a house made me to not pursue them.

But who knows about the future. Personally I would like to have one of or why not all of : a Porsche (not necessarily classic, a 911 would do), maybe a Citroen DS, Renault 5, Chevrolet Impala 1961-64, Ford Mustang 1964-73, Triumph Spitfire, Jaguar E-Type. Could be other but these are a "priority" .


----------



## Galro

If it is of any interest then I have made a website where I'm intending on posting all/most of the pictures I have taken of classic cars here in Norway. You can visit the site here: 

http://oldnorway.com/

So far I have only posted three cars but I have 1000+ large picture collection and it is growing every day, so I will post more cars soon. I will of course continue to post them in this tread too if there is any interest for it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1969 Skoda 1000MB. A nice change from the old Ladas and Dacias.








Better Google image


----------



## Galro

prahovaploiesti said:


> Maybe 1963?


No, it still had a split windscreen in '63. I believe it is from between 1964 and 1969.


----------



## 1000city

Been a while since my last visit here. Life. But I'm back, bringing some stuff that - I'm sure - You're gonna like. Couple of my recent vacation photos. Along with six friends (including two ladies) we went to Bulgaria - hot sands, cheap wine, beautiful women, etc., really nice summer break. But all this was just a pretext to take a ride through famous romanian DN7C and DN67C - Transfagarasan and Transalpina :cheers: The point is, we took te ride in olschool cars 

DN7C, the Transfagarasan:





^^ The youngest of all the company: '87 Lada 2107 hauling old GK100 folding camping trailer ^^

I took the trip in '76 Polski Fiat 126p, first series, _giallo tuffo_. Here as the co-pilot 



The 3rd car was '76 Syrena 105L, AFAIK never exported, thus extremely hard to find anywhere outside Poland:



More of DN7C:





















We've spotted crews from The 2nd Black Sea Circle on The Road:



DN67C, Transalpina. Can You notice the car? 



Sunrise over the Transalpina:



In Bulgaria we not only stayed at the beautiful seaside, but on our way back to Poland went 200 kilometers to the interior, just to visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buzludzha.


----------



## Spazatao

^^ Great cars, even greater roads! I miss doing road trips - they are so fun! And it's super cool that you've taken the detour just to visit the Buzludzha! Were you able to sneak in?


----------



## 1000city

^^ Yes, we did sneak in, and even climbed the tower. Magnificent views :cheers: For me Buzludzha was interesting also because there is flying saucer-like structure in my city, though much bigger and in use.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Damn man, that's awesome! I love the Transfagarasan, it's my favourite road anywhere. And you drove in style. 

I also like the flying saucer in Bulgaria, it fits the cars well.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Outside Toronto, a 1968 Datsun 240Z 









1957 Chevrolet Bel Air


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Toronto:
1966 Pontiac Bonneville ambulance


----------



## ThatOneGuy

More Toronto:
1962 Ford Falcon Ranchero









1952 Buick Roadmaster


----------



## mopc

*Brazilian 1978/1979 VW Passat LSE* four-doors sedan spotted the other day in traffic by me, apparently there was a classic cars meeting in town because I spotted some other oldies that day


----------



## mopc

History of Passat in Brazil

http://www.hpdopassat.com.br/historia01.php


----------



## ThatOneGuy

From the past few days, in Toronto:

67 Mustang









Toyota Land Cruiser (1964)


----------



## Galro

Seen today.

Old Chevrolet with a '67 Pontiac in the background.

1939 Chevrolet Sedan par Fredrik, on ipernity

And a Fiat 500 seen while a Citroen 2cv drove by.

1971 Fiat 500 par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## mopc

Very rare Brazilian 1972 VW TL four-door spotted in Rio de Janeiro



















The TL was far more common in a two-door body


----------



## mopc

impeccable Brazilian Chrysler/Dodge 1800 "Polara", circa 1975










The Brazilian Dodge 1800 Polara was a two-door version of the British car "Hillman Avenger"


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I saw one of these, and I have to say, I think it's one of the most beautiful cars ever.

1971 Buick Riviera


----------



## Galro

... And today: 


1959 Chevrolet 3100 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1959 Chevrolet 3100 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1972 Chevrolet Monte Carlo par Fredrik, on ipernity


1972 Chevrolet Monte Carlo par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Spazatao

That '59 Chevy is beautifully done! I wonder what's under the hood...


----------



## Galro

Seen today. A 1943 Dodge WC series which met a 1957 Ford/Mercury pickup.


1943 Dodge WC par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Jordantimber

The Toyota 2000 GT is an eye catcher from the late 1960's. It more than any other Japanese car of the period showed what the Japanese car industry was capable of. An open top model was built for Bond in You Only Live Twice.


----------



## Alex_ZR

I need help. Can someone recognize this car?










Thank you.


----------



## okach1

Volga Gaz 21


----------



## Galro

Today:

1973 Jaguar Xj6 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1963 Opel Kadett par Fredrik, on ipernity


1966 Porsche 912 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1966 Porsche 912 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1972 MG MGB GT par Fredrik, on ipernity


Mini par Fredrik, on ipernity


Ford Mustang par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Spazatao

^^ Excellent photos! Beautiful cars, still being used, just as they should. Plus, I can definately feel an autumn vibe on the photos, and it reminds me how I miss my time in Europe!


----------



## Galro

Spazatao said:


> ^^ Excellent photos! Beautiful cars, still being used, just as they should. Plus, I can definately feel an autumn vibe on the photos, and it reminds me how I miss my time in Europe!


Thanks. And yes, the city had a proper autumn feeling today but it was still surprisingly warm. I only had a t-shirt on me when taking the pictures.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I saw a '72 MG just a few days ago, actually.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Last Sunday*

*LARGEST PARADE OF CLASSIC CARS CRUISES THROUGH MEXICO CITY*

*More than 1,600 of them roll by, one after the other, through Paseo de la Reforma one of the most iconic streets in the world.*

*http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com...assic-cars-cruises-through-mexico-city-61005/*


Desfile De Autos Antiguos, Ciudad de México by iivangm, on Flickr


Desfile De Autos Antiguos, Ciudad de México by iivangm, on Flickr


Desfile De Autos Antiguos, Ciudad de México by iivangm, on Flickr


Desfile De Autos Antiguos, Ciudad de México by iivangm, on Flickr


Desfile De Autos Antiguos, Ciudad de México by iivangm, on Flickr


Desfile De Autos Antiguos, Ciudad de México by iivangm, on Flickr


Desfile De Autos Antiguos, Ciudad de México by iivangm, on Flickr


Desfile De Autos Antiguos, Ciudad de México by iivangm, on Flickr


*More pics? Ivan García gallery: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ivangm/sets/72157648382949976/*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I saw one of these today: 1990 Oldsmobile Silhouette
















Maybe not a classic yet but it definitely stood out as retro to me.
And I didn't know Olds made a minivan...


----------



## Spazatao

^^ It's a Chevy Lumina, right? That was a rare sight here in Brazil back in the days! I was a child and found these cars to be futuristic. Now, they have all been scrapped...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Before it was sold as the Chevy Lumina, it was the Oldsmobile Silhouette, which was the version I saw.


----------



## Galro

In Oslo today: 

(There is also an old Jeep Wagoneer in the background which may be of interest to some.) 

1967 Volkswagen Type-1 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1967 Volkswagen Type-1 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1976 Bmw 3.0s par Fredrik, on ipernity


1976 Bmw 3.0s par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seen today, indentical to this:
















67 Dodge Charger Fastback. First time I've ever seen a classic Charger.
From photos they always looked too huge, but in real life they seem smaller, which is a good thing


----------



## Spazatao

Galro said:


> In Oslo today:
> 
> (There is also an old Jeep Wagoneer in the background which may be of interest to some.)
> 
> 1967 Volkswagen Type-1 par Fredrik, on ipernity


Question: were all left hand drive VW Sedan (Beetle, Coccinelle, Fusca...) in Europe made in Germany? Or did they come from somewhere else, too?

Nice pics, as always! You can't imagine how I like the mood you capture in them.


----------



## prisma

Talking about Beetles...

Old & new generation Beetles in Athens . The original is a 1972 model.
(photo by prisma)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Saw a Jaguar E Type today. Beautiful car.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Saw an 1980s Oldsmobile Cutlass Coupe and what looked like a 1930s Chevy truck with whitewalls today.


----------



## philmar

Wow - I read this EXCELLENT news article in the NYdaily news about old cars in Havana:

*http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/american-classic-cars-symbol-old-havana-article-1.1980143*


El Capitolio - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


capitalism meets communism - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Urban decay in Old Havana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Havana evenings by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


doggie & Dodge - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## thun

In Cuba, I've sat in a '54 Chevy Impala with rust holes large as fists in the floor and the engine from a Czechoslovakian tractor. And doing over 200 kms each day. :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

At least it's not in the junk yard.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seen today similar to this:








82 Chevrolet Caprice


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What would be the limit for 'classic cars'? 1990?

Since cars are so easily replaced these days, it's rare to see anything built before then. Even the early 90s cars I grew up with are more and more falling in number.


----------



## Mc_Queen

ThatOneGuy said:


> What would be the limit for 'classic cars'? 1990?


25 years old is actually the age limit for a car to be considered classic in Spain.


This is a Mercedes-Benz 280 SL R107 (1974-1985)


----------



## redbaron_012

Since the news Australian manufacturing is closing sales have dried up...nobody wants to buy a car that is the end ? Yet, this car came second in Car of the Year awards...so if not a classic today...lock one away in your garage and it soon will be one...and heck, for most anywhere in the world it is already...Cars are very international these days...so to build such a car for one country with a relatively small population served by the largest range of cars worldwide...About anything available is sold here...am amazed she lasted this long : ( Bet none of you saw one driving around this week...Aussies excluded...


----------



## Galro

Taken with my phone today.


1966 Toyota Crown par Fredrik, on ipernity


1966 Toyota Crown par Fredrik, on ipernity


Toyota Crown par Fredrik, on ipernity


Toyota Crown par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## drezdinski

Galro said:


> My "new" car - imported by me from Sweden. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 1975 Bmw 525 par Fredrik, on ipernity
> 
> 
> 1975 Bmw 525 par Fredrik, on ipernity
> 
> 
> 1975 Bmw 525 par Fredrik, on ipernity
> 
> 
> 1975 Bmw 525 par Fredrik, on ipernity


Boy oh boy... get ready for some serious petrol burnin'. 

Considering that this is the pre-1977 model, probably with a straight 6 M30 inside, prepare for at least 18-20 liters every 100 km, and probably more. It's in a decent shape though. Just some rust one the bottom of door panels. Also, dump these shty wheels and get alloys. BBS is not that hard to find.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*American classic cars from Quilmes, Argentina:*

*Two old Buicks for sale (probably the first Buicks I've seen in Argentina or two of the first):*


















Actually, I think that I've seen more Buicks (not common here), but older than these.


*And what car is this?*


----------



## Galro

drezdinski said:


> Boy oh boy... get ready for some serious petrol burnin'.
> 
> Considering that this is the pre-1977 model, probably with a straight 6 M30 inside, prepare for at least 18-20 liters every 100 km, and probably more. It's in a decent shape though. Just some rust one the bottom of door panels. Also, dump these shty wheels and get alloys. BBS is not that hard to find.


I've owned a few m30s and even have another one right now (a 1974 Bmw 3.0si) so I'm familiar with the engine. It's not quite as bad as you make it out to be. Fuel consumption during ordinary driving is around 1.1/1.2l per km and 2l+ and above during spirited driving. Not particularly impressive by modern standards of course, but fully in line with you expect of a larger engine from the period. I doubt I will ever own a car that do significantly better than that. 

I can't say I care much for BBS wheels though. I have set of better looking steelies which will be mounted when I fit it with summer tires.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Jaguar XJ6 in Quilmes, Argentina:*

*1. Behind you can see the Chevrolet Chevy sedan, the four-door version of one of the most popular cars in Argentina, based on the North American Chevrolet Nova. According to Wikipedia, the popularity of that car (and I think its rival, the Argentinian Ford Falcon, too) is comparable to the popularity in United States of the Corvette and Camaro.*









*2.*









I only saw three Jaguars in Quilmes: this one, the X300 or X350 (I don't remember) and *the new XF*.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Quilmeño89 said:


> *And what car is this?*


It's a mopar of some sort, from the late 60s, probably a Chevrolet. not sure though.


----------



## Quilmeño89

^^ Maybe *this one*, don't you think?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah that's the one.


----------



## drezdinski

Galro said:


> I've owned a few m30s and even have another one right now (a 1974 Bmw 3.0si) so I'm familiar with the engine. It's not quite as bad as you make it out to be. Fuel consumption during ordinary driving is around 1.1/1.2l per km and 2l+ and above during spirited driving. Not particularly impressive by modern standards of course, but fully in line with you expect of a larger engine from the period. I doubt I will ever own a car that do significantly better than that.
> 
> I can't say I care much for BBS wheels though. I have set of better looking steelies which will be mounted when I fit it with summer tires.


I've had lots of consumption issue with the M30s. The engine itself is good and strong, but after 2500 rpm it goes wild with consumption. That stands both for the injection and carb versions. Of course, much depends on the fuel quality, which in my case was awful to begin with.

Anyways, good luck


----------



## Mc_Queen

One of my neighbors owns a cute 1963' Volvo Amazon
A.k.a. Volvo 122S in the U.S.A.
Years of production 1956-1970


----------



## Quilmeño89

^^ Occasionally, the coupe version was parked in front of my previous home. But it wasn't in such good condition.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Pontiac GTO in Stockholm 1969*


----------



## Mc_Queen

As seen today, 1985' Mercedes Benz 300 SL


----------



## NordikNerd

Mc_Queen said:


> As seen today, 1985' Mercedes Benz 300 SL


Typical Riviera car for driving in nice weather.


----------



## Galro

Seen today: 


1966 Opel Rekord 1900 s par Fredrik, on ipernity


1966 Opel Rekord 1900 s par Fredrik, on ipernity


1966 Opel Rekord 1900 s par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Galro

NordikNerd said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-e9c4FxEo4jU/UwHFNgO8cnI/AAAAAAAAAno/RHYKCk7Nmpw/s1600/1969++%25284%2529.jpg
> *Pontiac GTO in Stockholm 1969*


Love the Dodge A100 police van behind it.


----------



## Galro

Today:


1981 Alfa Romeo Alfetta par Fredrik, on ipernity


1981 Alfa Romeo Alfetta par Fredrik, on ipernity


1981 Alfa Romeo Alfetta par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Quilmeño89

I never realized that the lateral has some similarity with the Peugeot 504.


----------



## JorgeAguilar

Wish I had a car to start with...
you can read my story and help me here(Fundraising):
https://life.indiegogo.com/fundraisers/help-my-family-especially-my-sister-have-a-car/x/10458616


----------



## Galro

And today I stumbled across this one: 


1960 Pontiac Ventura par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Pontiac Ventura par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Pontiac Ventura par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Never seen that model before, it's a nice one!

Is that a 70s BMW in the background?


----------



## Galro

^^ Yes, it is this one: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120145563&postcount=1009


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I thought it looked a bit familiar


----------



## Galro

Btw it is kind of funny how similar the front of my Bmw is to the Pontiacs one when viewed from the side. Both seems to have the same angle on the pointed hood and the inclining grille.


----------



## Galro

Met this one today: 


1960 Lloyd Alexander Ts par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Lloyd Alexander Ts par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Lloyd Alexander Ts par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse




----------



## Galro

Hot Rod Nisse said:


>


Love the looks of these two.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


Poor thing


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


This one's just adorable though!


----------



## Corvinus

Very special vehicle named "Super DRY" spotted in Switzerland. Three wheels, no front plate and apparently made in Japan.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

That's a Morgan 3, a three wheeled Morgan NOT made in Japan, but British. It is also made of wood. Here's the official site. http://www.morgan3wheeler.co.uk/desktopindex.html#home

How it's made; 






And a review;


----------



## Joana Albernaz

Nice thread.


----------



## redbaron_012

I wonder how many one owner cars or trucks are in the world...lots I guess...this one owned by my grandson was bought new by his Mums,Dads,Dads,Dad...if that counts as one owner ?


----------



## Galro

Seen today:


1972 Bmw 2000 Touring par Fredrik, on ipernity


1972 Bmw 2000 Touring par Fredrik, on ipernity


1972 Bmw 2000 Touring par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Quilmeño89

*BMW 633, Quilmes, Argentina (2014):*










I love this car!


----------



## Galro

Today:


1971 Volvo P1800 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1971 Volvo P1800 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1971 Volvo P1800 par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Quilmeño89

Fantastic Volvo!

*A few Mercedes-Benz in Quilmes, Argentina:*

*2012*









*2013*









*2013 (wrong watermark)*









*2013*

















*2013*


----------



## Mc_Queen

Excellent , beautiful cars Galro.

I have seen today this exclusive car, a piece of art:










1930' Bentley 4 ½ Litre

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bentley_4½_Litre
_"For many, the 4 _½ _Litre is to automobiles what the Spitfire is to aircraft" _

This vehicle is still in good shape, I have heard its engine running and it sounds fine __


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beautiful.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1958 Ford Thunderbird


----------



## kmjamal

Beautiful cars. They are so awesome OLD IS GOLD!


----------



## NordikNerd

*Vintage taxicab in Stockholm, Sweden*


----------



## prahovaploiesti

The 2015 Spring Retrocar Parade held anually in Romania. Photos from Ploiesti:

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Part 5 

(some cars are not in the photos, list of them are in Part 5)


----------



## NordikNerd

*1964 Ford Fairline 500*








*1978 Chevrolet Camaro*








*1965 Mercedes Benz 190*


----------



## Galro

Seen today:


1958 Lancia Appia par Fredrik, on ipernity


1962 Ford Anglia par Fredrik, on ipernity


1951 Citroen Traction Avant par Fredrik, on ipernity


1978 Lancia Beta HPE par Fredrik, on ipernity


1978 Lancia Beta HPE par Fredrik, on ipernity


1977 Peugeot 304 Break par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Galro said:


> 1951 Citroen Traction Avant par Fredrik, on ipernity


Hm, even in the old days Citroens had weirdly proportioned bodies.


----------



## Muhamed Kranisqi

:cheers:


----------



## Galro

ThatOneGuy said:


> Hm, even in the old days Citroens had weirdly proportioned bodies.


I think it actually looks quite cool. It's so low compared to most of the cars from the '30s (when it debuted).


----------



## Galro

Seen today: 


1936 Morris Eight par Fredrik, on ipernity


1965 Chevrolet Corvair Monza par Fredrik, on ipernity


1928 Rolls-Royce Phantom I par Fredrik, on ipernity


1971 Mercedes-Benz 300SEL 3.5 par Fredrik, on ipernity

And a early Aston Martin DBS come driving past while I took picture of the Mercedes: 

Aston Martin DBS par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## mrsmartman

Some old cars actually look pretty futuristic.


----------



## Galro

1968 Chrysler Town & Country par Fredrik, on ipernity


1968 Chrysler Town & Country par Fredrik, on ipernity


1968 Chrysler Town & Country par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Been in Canada since August and I still haven't seen a single woodie wagon. Strange it is easier to find them in Norway.


----------



## Galro

^^ It's not a really woodie and they are sadly quite rare here in Norway too. Old American cars are dime a dozen here but it's mostly old Mustangs, Camaros and Impalas etc that gets imported. American wagons of any kinds are very rare, something which I think is a shame as I find old American wagons incredibly cool looking.


----------



## Quilmeño89

The Argentinean Ford Falcon, version _Ghia_ from the 80s, seen today in Quilmes in very good conditions:










The Ford Falcon is the historical emblem of Ford in Argentina, the most popular car of the brand. It is the rival of the *Chevrolet Chevy*, the emblem of Chevrolet here. This rivalry between Ford and Chevrolet is comparable to that of River and Boca. In the same way that someone asks another of which football team is fan, at least until a few years ago it was common to ask you if you were fan of Ford or Chevrolet.
Ford Argentina produced 494209 Falcon between 1962 and 1991.


----------



## Galro

1970 Bmw 2800 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1970 Bmw 2800 par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Renault 18, Quilmes*


----------



## Quilmeño89

Two Ladas from Quilmes, Argentina:

*Lada Niva, a few blocks from my house:*









^^ For the next time, I'll take a picture of the front .

*And Lada Laika 2107, in very good conditions, seen today:*









^^ Not exactly a classic car because it was sold in Argentina from 1992 to 2004, but looks old, hehe. This specific car, considering the letter *A* of the license plate is from 1995. Same case for the Niva, except that the letter X of the plate indicates that is a pre-1995 model.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Ford Taunus from Quilmes, Argentina, seen today:*










Although it's not in an excellent state of maintenance, it still retains all the original details.


----------



## SRC_100

Two oldtimers, VW1600L Variant `68 (Type 3) and Chevrolet model... (?)
Pictures was taken in Belgrade a week ago.

*VW Type 3:*



















*Chevrolet*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That Chevy looks great.


----------



## Hot Rod Nisse

Sweden! 

Chevrolet

















Volkswagen









Toyota

















Chevrolet









Cadillac


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ooh, that first Impala :drool:


----------



## Mc_Queen

Those swedish americans cars are really beautiful.

Here we go, 
Peugeot 404 seen in Spain. 
Years of production: 1960-1975
It is still looking pretty good today


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Volkswagen Kombi, seen today in Quilmes, Argentina:*


----------



## la_parca

i saw this car the other day, buy i dont know the brand and the model,¿what car is this?


----------



## Quilmeño89

^^ NSU Prinz.


----------



## Galro

1967 Oldsmobile Cutlass par Fredrik, on ipernity


1968 Volvo Duett par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice Oldsmobile :cheers:


----------



## Nordic20T

^^
I'm far more impressed by the Volvo! :hide::runaway:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I have rarely ever seen American classic muscle cars, so the Olds impresses me :lol:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today in Quilmes:

*Renault 4S (or GTL, I don't know):*









*Renault 4 Fourgonnette (in Argentina, "Renoleta" = Renault + camioneta, which means "pick up truck" in spanish):*


----------



## NordikNerd

*1977 Saab 99 GL* Was SAAB ever marketed in Latin-america ?









*1979 Saab 900*


----------



## Galro

1975 Citroen Ds par Fredrik, on ipernity


1977 Mini Pick-up par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Quilmeño89

Mini Pick-up? Wtf? Should be the world's smallest pick-up! :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ BMW Isetta pickup :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Saw a 1978 Oldsmobile Toronado that looked similar to this (except in very bad shape - it looked like it was parked for about 20 years)


----------



## Oskar.Mx

NordikNerd said:


> Was SAAB ever marketed in Latin-america ?


SAAB was sold in *Mexico* and *Chile*.

In fact, one of SAAB's latest production models (and probably one of the rarest) was built exclusively in Mexico.

The *SAAB 9-4X* came out of the production line in the city of Ramos Arizpe, and it went on sale in the summer of 2011, but it stopped only a few months after it started, due to SAAB's bankrupcy. It was the last "new SAAB" and it shared platform with Cadillac's SRX Crossover.

The *SAAB 9-4X* aimed to compete against Audi's Q5, the Infiniti EX35, Lexus RX350, the Mercedes GLK- and M-classes, and the Volvo XC60.


*Only 457 units of the "Mexican SAAB" were built. *


----------



## Quilmeño89

Also seen last Tuesday:

*Renault 18 TX 1993 in perfect conditions:*


----------



## NordikNerd

*Cool Trabbi-cab in Sassnitz, Germany*


----------



## Galro

1975 Lancia Beta Montecarlo par Fredrik, on ipernity


1975 Lancia Beta Montecarlo par Fredrik, on ipernity


1977 Peugeot 304 Break par Fredrik, on ipernity


1977 Peugeot 304 Break par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Galro

I saw this one today ... Sorry about the sun glare. Seemed like a troublesome car to parallel park, but what do I know ...


1975 Cadillac Fleetwood par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> Seemed like a troublesome car to parallel park


It's worth it for such a classy car.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today in Quilmes:

*BMW ¿528i?* (I didn't look what model it was):


----------



## SRC_100

^^
BMW E12 - first 5-series ever 



> 518 (M10M118): 4 cilindros en línea, carburación, 1.8 litros, 8v, 90 CV, 67 kW, 142 Nm (1974 - 1981)
> 
> 520 (M10M17): 4 cilindros en línea, carburación, 2.0 litros, 8v, 115 CV, 86 kW, 162 Nm (1972 - 1977)
> 
> 520/6 (M20B20): 6 cilindros en línea, carburación, 2.0 litros, 12v, 120 CV, 90 kW, 160 Nm (1977 - 1981)
> 
> 520i (M10M64): 4 cilindros en línea, 2.0 litros, 12v, 125 CV, 93 kW, 177 Nm (1972 - 1975)
> 
> 520i (M10M64): 4 cilindros en línea, 2.0 litros, 12v, 125 CV, 93 kW, 171 Nm (1975 - 1977)
> 
> 525 (M30B25): 6 cilindros en línea, carburación, 2.5 litros, 12v, 143 CV, 107 kW, 211 Nm (1973 - 1976)
> 
> 525 (M30B25): 6 cilindros en línea, carburación, 2.5 litros, 12v, 150 CV, 110 kW, 211 Nm (1976 - 1981)
> 
> 528 (M30B28): 6 cilindros en línea, carburación, 2.8 litros, 12v, 168 CV, 125 kW, 253 Nm (1975 - 1976)
> 
> 528 (M30B28): 6 cilindros en línea, carburación, 2.8 litros, 12v, 170 CV, 127 kW, 253 Nm (1976 - 1978)
> 
> 528i (M30B28): 6 cilindros en línea, 2.8 litros, 12v, 181 CV, 135 kW, 235 Nm (1978 - 1981)
> 
> 530 (M30B30): 6 cilindros en línea, carburación, 3.0 litros, 12v, 170 CV, 127 kW, 250 Nm (1975 - 1978)
> 
> 530i (M30B30): 6 cilindros en línea, 3.0 litros, 12v, 176 CV, 131 kW, 250 Nm (1975 - 1978)
> 
> 530MLE (M30B30): 6 cilindros en línea, carburación, 3.0 litros, 12v, 197 CV, 147 kW, 251 Nm (1976 - 1981)
> 
> 533i (M30B32): 6 cilindros en línea, 3.2 litros, 12v, 197 CV, 147 kW, 290 Nm (1979 - 1981)
> 
> M535i (M30B34): 6 cilindros en línea, 3.5 litros, 12v, 210 CV, 160 kW, 310 Nm (1979 - 1981)


More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_5_Series_(E12)


----------



## Galro

^^ It's second series of the e12. It's recognizable by the bonnet with a higher "stripe" in the middle running from the kidneys, the mirrors mounted to the a-pillar and the fuel door on to the side of the car.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Yes, I read about it before posting the photo. My question was about the version number, which is more difficult to identify.


----------



## SRC_100

Galro said:


> ^^ It's second series of the e12.


Probably u are right, this one looks like FL version, but I meant that E12 was the first BWM called 5-series at all.



Quilmeño89 said:


> My question was about the version number, which is more difficult to identify.


Ah, right. I have no idea, we even don`t know which engine it got. But if you got better quality picture take a look to the right of left (driver side) headlights. I think there is mark of proper model.


----------



## Quilmeño89

SRC_100 said:


> Ah, right. I have no idea, we even don`t know which engine it got. But if you got better quality picture take a look to the right of left (driver side) headlights. I think there is mark of proper model.


I tried, but it's impossible. I think there is an "i" and "8", so I figured it would be a 528i. I saw this car before, so I could go back through there to check it.


----------



## Galro

SRC_100 said:


> Probably u are right, this one looks like FL version, but I meant that E12 was the first BWM called 5-series at all.


It was not meant as a correction of what you wrote, just to provide some further details in order to be able to identify it more specific.


----------



## Galro

Seen today: 


1953 Simca Aronde par Fredrik, on ipernity


1953 Simca Aronde par Fredrik, on ipernity


1947 Chevrolet Fleetline par Fredrik, on ipernity


1947 Chevrolet Fleetline par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those bubble-shaped 40s American cars are so rare, especially in that condition!


----------



## Quilmeño89

Nice Simca. I knew it because of L'Affaire Tournesol, from The Adventures of Tintin.


----------



## Galro

ThatOneGuy said:


> Those bubble-shaped 40s American cars are so rare, especially in that condition!


To be fair I think most cars from the '40s are very rare in general. The only ones I see somewhat regularly are old ww2 Jeeps which have a strong following here. I've only other '40s car I've seen is this Ford pick-uo. 



Quilmeño89 said:


> Nice Simca. I knew it because of L'Affaire Tournesol, from The Adventures of Tintin.


I really like it too. Funny thing is that it appears to be owned by a couple of teens who've regularly seen working on it when I've went past it. That's certainly a unique first car.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Quilmeño89 said:


> I tried, but it's impossible. I think there is an "i" and "8", so I figured it would be a 528i. I saw this car before, so I could go back through there to check it.


I was right: *528i* :happy:










I love this car and this BMW era.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today in Quilmes:

*Volkswagen Kombi*


----------



## Quilmeño89

I saw this German Beetle today. It was in excellent condition, like the blue and the black ones I mentioned in the first post of this page. It had wheels like *these*. It's a bad picture because it's a crop: the VW appeared by coincidence in the photo.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today in Quilmes:

*Ford Sierra XR4* like 0km (even with nylon covers on the seats!):










*Argentina was the first country outside Europe to have and produce the Ford Sierra.*
*The production started in 1984 and ended in 1993, with a total of 72.024 units.*


----------



## Quilmeño89

So North-American.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today in *QUILMES, Argentina:*











It's one of the last Beetles ever and very similar to *this one*. I don't know if they are the same but it's probable. I only see three differences: the sticker in the door (the other had a poster), a sticker on the corner of the windshield in this one, and the white band in the tires (which are very white here, but yellowish-white in the other).


----------



## prahovaploiesti

The 2015 Autumn Retrocar Parade held anually in Romania. Photos from Ploiesti:

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Part 5

(some cars are not in the photos, list of them are in Part 5)


----------



## tagrwdegjkn

It's old age car picture given on the page.


----------



## Quilmeño89

prahovaploiesti said:


> The 2015 Autumn Retrocar Parade held anually in Romania. Photos from Ploiesti:


Every year we have Autoclásica in Argentina, with many of the best classic cars of the country.

Here are some pictures:

Official site: 
*Autoclásica 2015 - October 12 (Image slider)*
*Autoclásica 2015 - October 11 (Image slider)*
*Autoclásica 2015 - October 10 (Image slider)*

More photos here:
*Autoclásica 2015 - October 13*


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today on a route of *Florencio Varela, Argentina:*











Every Sunday, in this area, it's very common to see classic cars like this.


----------



## Jonesy55

Saw this rather rare classic parked up yesterday.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today in *QUILMES, Argentina*:


----------



## Galro

Seen today:


1959 Morris Minor 1000 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1959 Morris Minor 1000 par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A bit off topic, but I liked this photo from the 1970s, in Omaha:cheers:


----------



## NordikNerd

^^ I see at least 5 VW Bugs, a VW Variant and a VW Karmann Ghia. VW must have been the most popular non-american brand in the US back then.

I also spot a Volvo 142 !


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I found 9 bugs

And there's also a bus


----------



## Quilmeño89

I found 12 or 13 "Bugs"


----------



## keegande

really absolutelly nice cars dude


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1979 Buick Skylark


----------



## Quilmeño89

Quilmeño89 said:


> *Chevrolet Capitol Tourer with an old license plate from Mendoza province, in Quilmes, Argentina (2014):*



I saw it again, today, in Berazategui (Quilmes's neighboring district):




















Apparently, it's not a Capitol Tourer, but a 1927 Champion: I found it in a *sale publication* (dated September this year). Photos here:






































*Price:* AR$ 120.000 (U$S 8.602,15 - € 7.500)


----------



## Galro

Seen Oslo lately:


1954 Citroen Traction Avant par Fredrik, on ipernity


1975 Mazda 616 par Fredrik, on ipernity


1973 Bmw 2500 par Fredrik, on ipernity

1973 Bmw 2500 par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A 1975 Mazda in Norway. Nice.


----------



## Galro

Stumbled across this while doing my last shopping before christmas. A 1960 Plymouth Savoy sold new in Norway.


1960 Plymouth Savoy par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Plymouth Savoy par Fredrik, on ipernity


1960 Plymouth Savoy par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today in *Quilmes, Argentina*:










I also saw a *Chevrolet 400* and a *Mercedes-Benz 230*, both in amazing condition, but I couldn't take photos.


----------



## Galro

Seen today:


1959 Heinkel Kabine par Fredrik, on ipernity


1959 Heinkel Kabine par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

If I still lived in Europe, I'd totally drive one of those vintage microcars.


----------



## redbaron_012

The rear flap is convenient for topping up oil and water and that big front opening door makes it easier to take the engine out to work on...a hell of a job to get it back in though !


----------



## Perennial Quest

redbaron_012 said:


> The rear flap is convenient for topping up oil and water and that big front opening door makes it easier to take the engine out to work on...a hell of a job to get it back in though !


Nice little engine you have there! :lol:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Today in *Quilmes, Argentina*:

VW Kombi with a very huge VW logo :tongue2:












And this perfect Golf Cabrio :drool: :cheers:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Seen today, in my city:


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmessss again* 

Seen today:

*Peugeot 404 Pick-Up:*











*Fiat 1100:*




















I have to say that -thanks to this thread- I realized that there is a huge amount of collection cars in my city. And it's fun to go to look for them in the streets. :cheers:



Spoiler



...





Spoiler



...





Spoiler



...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I guess Fiat inspired the Trabant.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Remember this pretty thing?*



Quilmeño89 said:


> *BMW Isetta 300, in Quilmes, Argentina (2010):*



^^ *(Full size in the original post)* 



*Five years and a few days later, I saw it again:*


----------



## NordikNerd

NordikNerd said:


> T Until the early 1970's the Moskwitsch was sold in Sweden. Finland which is a "western" country had a rather big share of eastblock cars, they also imported the Wartburg, but we in Sweden never had them.


I was wrong :doh:









The Wartburg 1000 - luxurious, safe and modern :rock: The advertisment is from 1967.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Another awesome picture from the mid 50s, in Los Angeles 









The small car near the bottom is a Nash Metropolitan


----------



## NordikNerd

ThatOneGuy said:


> Another awesome picture from the mid 50s, in Los Angeles


I only see GM-cars. Detroit must have had a booming economy back then.

Let's turn the time machine 12 years forward...









This is when DAF also manufactured cars and not only trucks. The DAF 44 had a 2 cylinder engine
and variomatic transmission with a belt, that had to be changed every 60000km or so.


----------



## Quilmeño89

More from Quilmes, Argentina:

*Fiat 125 Sport*, produced by Fiat Concord (Argentina) since 1972 to 1980, crossing the boundary between Quilmes City and Bernal City, in the Municipality (county) of Quilmes (15/1/16):











*Today:*

*Renault 4:*











*Mercedes-Benz 280* (for sale)*:*


----------



## NordikNerd

*Iceland 1968*








*Old Ford Taunus in Selfoss, Iceland 1968*


----------



## Quilmeño89

Quilmeño89 said:


> I also saw today a Chevelle Malibu just like this (I couldn't take a picture, because there were many cars that blocked my view and I lost sight of it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


^^ That was an illustrative image, but yesterday at the morning the 'real' Malibu crossed in front of me:










(This was the best I was able to do from inside my car)


----------



## NordikNerd

*Neckar Jagst* (Fiat 600) The driver is former prime-minister of Sweden Olof Palme.

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/TXsg5v-Y_s4/hqdefault.jpg
^^Olof Palme driving his Neckar Jagst in Stockholm 1967. 









Olof Palme pushing his SAAB 96 at Arlanda Airport, Stockholm 1966.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Late 70s Lincoln Continental 










It really stood out! I think it's the first time I've ever seen one of these huge 70s American land yachts. Great condition, too.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Fiat 1600 with Fiat 125 Mirafiori's rear lights*
*2 Feb 2016*











*IKA Estanciera through the mirror*
*5 Nov 2015*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Volkswagen Escarabajo (Beetle in Spanish)*
*28 Jan 2016*











*Volkswagen Fusca (corruption of the German pronunciation of VW -fauvê- in Brazil; this car was probably imported from Brazil)*
*14 Jan 2015*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Bernal, Quilmes County, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Ford Falcon (1980's)*
*10 Feb 2016*










Above the license plate, it can be read: *EMPTY TRUNK (They Stole All)*











Spoiler



...


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Chrysler Valiant III*, yesterday in Quilmes, Argentina (sorry for the bad quality, but my camera is broken and my smartphone is very slow):




















This car is the Argentine version of the Plymouth Valiant, made by *Chrysler-Fevre Argentina S.A.*

Here I show you two ads:


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Ford F-100 (1966)*
*17 June 2016*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*BMW 3 Series (E21 - 1970's)*
*17 June 2016*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Plymouth Tourer (1920's)*
*17 June 2016*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very clean 66 Pontiac Parisienne


----------



## Corvinus

A Citroën 11CV (1940's) spotted in Central Switzerland


----------



## dubart

Spotted in Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## NordikNerd

*Ford LTD*

Today I saw a Ford LTD. Possibly a 1975-1977 model ?









*Front.*








*Rear*


----------



## befalcon

actually this thread have no meaning


----------



## Lloydclaycomb

Sorry but first view made me think it's some kind of Rickshaw. xD


----------



## NordikNerd

*Citroën H Van*

Today here in town I saw a Citroen H-van a model manufactured between 1947-1981.









This one is used for promotion by a supermarket.


----------



## bd popeye

_*A few classic American cars when they were a lot newer*_





> GM Photograph shows one of the 1953 Chevy Corvette show cars built in 1952. It is believed to be EX-122 that was on the nationwide Motorama tour. It was photographed either before or after it was on exhibit at the San Francisco tour stop between April 30 and May 7. It has survived and is in the Kerbeck Chevrolet Collection in Atlantic City, NJ.






> This photo looks like a shot of a proud new owner in Connecticut with a yellow '54 Pontiac hardtop.






> This image of an '58 Edsel wagon looks like it was taken during the setup of a FOMOCO exit much like GM’s Parade of Progress exhibits.






> 1961 Plymouth Fury. Restored.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They were so gorgeous, especially with whitewalls.


----------



## bd popeye

> 1949 Mercury Eight Two-Door "woodie" Station Wagon publicity photo.






> A dapper gent leaning against his 1951 Buick Super convertible.






> '54 Fords in the final phase of assembly






> This Dodge two-door hardtop is sporting an Ohio 1957 License plate and appear to be a 1957 model.


----------



## NordikNerd

*1973 AMC AMBASSADOR BROUGHAM*

A very rare 1973 classic car that I saw today. AMC's top-of-the-line model.









*AMC Ambassador from 1973*









Rear

Ambassador was a name also used by Nash. Opel had a model named diplomat.


----------



## bd popeye

> 1950 Nash Ambassador






> 1951 Cadillac convertible..circa 1952-54






> 1957 Chevy 210 wagon (2 door)






> 1950 Chevy Belair 2dr Hardtop


----------



## NordikNerd

*1962 Buick*









*1962 Buick Electra Sedan* Photo from today.


----------



## Corvinus

A Porsche Speedster (Model 356 A, 1955-1959) spotted in Switzerland


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Some ones I saw recently


























I would love to drive that 70 Corvette. One of my favourite cars.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Buenos Aires (Argentina) in the 80s:


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Volkswagen Karmann Ghia (1950's)*
*8 September 2016*


----------



## EMArg

*Old Classic Cars in Buenos Aires*






A quick brief of the Old Classic Cars Exhibition at the May Avenue. Enjoy it!


----------



## EMArg

^^


On HD:


----------



## KiffKiff

*Citroën SM Frua 1972*









http://www.forum-auto.com/automobile-pratique/modelisme-modeles-reduits/sujet1152-560.htm


chantilly16w (53) by gerbor, sur Flickr


chantilly16w (57) by gerbor, sur Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Facel Vega Excellence 1958*


Facel Vega Excellence (EX/EX1) '05.1958–07.1961 by Человек!, sur Flickr


Facel Vega Excellence "1ére série" 1958 by Claude ROZIER, sur Flickr


Facel Vega Excellence "1ére série" 1958 by Claude ROZIER, sur Flickr


----------



## Буря

@EMArg

Buenos Aires has a lots of old and classic cars. I saw that they use old Mercedes buses for urban transportation on daily base. If I find a photo in my memory base I'll post it.


----------



## NordikNerd

Буря;135594562 said:


> @EMArg
> 
> Buenos Aires has a lots of old and classic cars. I saw that they use old Mercedes buses for urban transportation on daily base. If I find a photo in my memory base I'll post it.


Yes. I think Buenos Aires is elegant and shabby chic. A city stuck in time. Like a classy but run down Neo-Soviet Paris without the africans and muslims.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1959 DeSoto Fireflite


















Bonus Beetle behind it.


I also saw a parked brown 1973(?) Buick Riviera nearby, I will try to take some photos if I can.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It was actually a 1971 Riviera.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1965 Chrysler 300


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Mini jackpot today.










My favourite of the bunch is this 61 Chevy Bel Air. I would gladly have this as my daily car, in this colour.


----------



## TheBeliever

Ambassador was always and will always be the best and strongest classic car in India. Best suitable for village trips !!


----------



## erbse

*Cars built during the German "Third Reich"*


Mercedes-Benz 770K 










*Mercedes-Benz 770*










*Maybach SW38*



















*Volkswagen Käfer*



















*Mercedes-Benz G4*










*BMW 326*










*Horch 830*










*Auto-Union-Rennwagen*









Auto Union Typ C V16 Streamliner


----------



## Quilmeño89

Hey, *erbse*, remember the first post of this thread:



licenseplateman said:


> I have one simple rule. The pictures got to be taken by you or some friend. I don't want any pictures from the internet in this thread.


Anyway, I don't know if that's still valid (I guess so).


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Peugeot 404*
*13 December 2016*






















​


----------



## ayufun

*Car tracking Apps*

It's very important to keep watch over your properties. you can simply track your vehicle with apps
to monitor your driver whether he's misusing your car.


----------



## mopc

Quilmeño89 said:


> Buenos Aires (Argentina) in the 80s:


Argentina was always a haven for old timers, I remember in the 80s here in Brazil we eventually spotted Argentinian cars such as those repulsive Renaults and that thing called Ford Falcon slurching about full of dirt from the trip in our cities.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Autonomous City of Buenos Aires, Argentina*

*Ford A 1930*
*6 August 2016*













​


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Quilmes, Buenos Aires Province, Argentina*

*Dodge 1500 & Peugeot 505*
*29 December 2016*













​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That shade of orange gives me a nostalgic feel.


----------



## bd popeye

*Check out the vintage Corvette being crushed*hno::eek2::cripes::doh:














> A bulldozer crushes luxury vehicles at a ceremony at the customs yard in Manila on Feb. 6, 2018, after they were seized for being smuggled illegally. President Duterte watched bulldozers flatten twenty vehicles worth roughly $1.2 million as part of a drive to fight corruption at the country's customs bureau. (Photo/Agencies)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> President Duterte watched bulldozers flatten twenty vehicles worth roughly $1.2 million as part of a drive to fight corruption at the country's customs bureau.


What an utter bastard that guy is. 

Why would they not just sell them?? Is this just part of the bizarre vengeance complex that psycho has?


----------



## bd popeye

ThatOneGuy said:


> What an utter bastard that guy is.
> 
> Why would they not just sell them?? Is this just part of the bizarre vengeance complex that psycho has?


...because in the Republic of the Philippines has laws governing the importation of what is conceived as luxury cars. At one time there was a 100% tax on said vehicles...That's how they roll.


----------



## RokasLT

They didn't destroy all cars, just older ones, new McLarens, Ferraris... will go somewhere.


----------



## bd popeye

Back in May of 2017 we visited an auto museum in Coralville IA...



1953 Plymouth



'55 Thunderbird



'57 Corvette



'51 Ford



'56 Cadillac





'64 Studebaker Hawk


----------



## metrogogo

Heres a shot from Birmingham UK. Can anyone identify the make and model, I can then add the information to the to the description on the photo?


American Classic Car (RCA 346B) in Birmingham UK by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

^^ That's easy my friend.

That is a 1964 Chevrolet Impala Super Sport. Don't know if it was built as a Super Sport.


----------



## metrogogo

bd popeye said:


> ^^ That's easy my friend.
> 
> That is a 1964 Chevrolet Impala Super Sport. Don't know if it was built as a Super Sport.


Thank you bd popeye, I've added the information to the photo.:cheers:


----------



## bd popeye

_

1950 Ford



1952 Buick



1956 Studebaker



An iconic 1955 Chevrolet Belair



1947 series 62 Cadillac convertible _


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Two from QUILMES, Argentina*

*Volkswagen Beetle 1300L
29 December 2017*











*Peugeot 404
6 January 2018*
















​​​​​​​


----------



## hugh

Great classics ... particularly much of the American contribution. Sheer fantastical elegance. Sure you've got to park the damn thing, and you need an oil pump jack in the backyard, to keep it in on the road, but a Prius just isn't the same.


----------



## Quilmeño89

I found this on Instagram:

*1930 Hupmobile - Buenos Aires City, Argentina*









Source

The same car can be seen *here* (it looks yellower in the current photo).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1978 Chrysler Cordoba


----------



## bd popeye

_Sweet American Iron!_



_1958 Oldsmobile



1959 Chevrolet Impala_

1970 Pontiac Bonneville.. by Zeolite C O, on Flickr

 1956 Mercury by stevel504, on Flickr

1956 Buick on Thunder Road by Karl Zimmerman, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Opel Rekord C*









A couple of Opel Rekord C (1966-71) I saw today. 

The Caravan is a 1970 model. Very common cars of the 1970's, now they are rare, especially the ones in decent condition.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*IKA Renault 6*
*1 April 2018*























​


----------



## bd popeye

_1949 Ford



1936 Lincoln Zephyr



1955 Chevrolet Belair



1963, the 50 millionth Chevrolet rolled off the assembly line at GM's Tarrytown, NY Plant. The gold Impala SS coupe._


----------



## bd popeye

_1958 Chevrolet Station Wagon






1975 Pontiac Firebird_


----------



## bd popeye

_1947 Cadillac


1960 Cadillac









1970 Cadillac


1954 Cadillac_


----------



## NordikNerd

*1962 Volvo Duett*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*Valiant V200 (also known as Valiant I)*
*9 April 2018*























​The external differences between Valiant V200 and Valiant II are not clear. Some Valiant II have an *inscription* with that denomination on the side, but others apparently do not. I'm not sure if this is the V200 or the II, since they are practically the same, but I tend to think that it's the first one.


----------



## bd popeye

In the US they were a Plymouth Valiant. Nevertheless the same auto.

This link has an excellent information on the Valiant;

*1960 Plymouth Valiant*http://www.valiant.org/plymouth/valiant-1960.html










_Photo By: Douglas Wilkinson
Date: June, 2005
Auto:1960 Plymouth Valiant V-200
Location: Walter P. Chrysler Car Museum in Auburn Hills, MI_


----------



## Quilmeño89

I don't know if the original Plymouth Valiant was sold in Argentina, although there were some of them here.
*Chrysler-Fevre Argentina S.A.* decided to start the production of cars in the country, presenting a new brand that would be considered of Argentine origin: Valiant.

• The production started in 1962 with the first Valiant, based on the Plymouth Valiant: the *Valiant V-200* (popularly known as Valiant I). Some of its components were imported from the USA. The engine was a Chrysler Slant Six 200.

• In 1963, Chrysler-Fevre decided to nationalize 100% of the production of the components. That's when they introduced the *Valiant II*, whose main difference with the previous one was the Chrysler Slant Six RG 225 engine.

• *Valiant III* was presented in 1964 (*here's a poster*). The interesting thing about this is that it was derived from the Dodge Dart. Mechanically, it was a Valiant II.

• *Valiant IV* started its production in 1966 and it was based on 1966 Dodge Dart (*here's a poster*).

• The end of the Valiants came in 1968, when the IV was replaced by the *Dodge Polara* (basic version) and *Dodge Coronado* (Deluxe version), based on the fourth generation of Dodge Dart. *Dodge GTX* (Polara coupé) was the most popular.

Here are some links with the history and technical information of Valiant:

http://www.cocheargentino.com.ar/v/valiant.htm
http://www.argentochrysler.com.ar/valiants.htm
https://diadelsur.com/la-historia-del-valiant/

And the Argentine Chrysler:

http://www.argentochrysler.com.ar/historia.htm


----------



## bd popeye

Thanks for posting. I think that here in the US Dodge Dart and Plymouth Valiant were built in the same plant.

https://www.allpar.com/corporate/factories.html


----------



## Penn's Woods

bd popeye said:


> Thanks for posting. I think that here in the US Dodge Dart and Plymouth Valiant were built in the same plant.
> 
> https://www.allpar.com/corporate/factories.html




You’re bringing back memories: When I was a kid in the 70s, I could identify the year, make and model of any American car manufactured from 1960 or 61 on. When my parents were car-shopping - and they always bought American - I’d go along and pick up catalogues at the dealers. Dad had a ‘61 Dart at one point, I think....


----------



## bd popeye

^^ Up until I joined the USN in '71 and even sometime afterward I could easily ID all American cars...by year and make..now a days. No way.


----------



## bd popeye

_Awesome vintage auto!!_


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*Fiat 128 Super Europa*
*25 April 2018*














​


----------



## Uppsala

A Tempo Matador from 1965 outside of Uppsala, Sweden 29/4 2018. A few of those was called Hanomag :happy:


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

This is a classic car, but in Argentina it is also a little rare: only two thousand units were imported since the 80s, and a few more later. I saw two or three in my city and this is one of them:

*Renault 5*
*25 April 2018*














​As I said some time ago, in Argentina there are fan clubs of all car models. The Renault 5 is not the exception and, last year, a meeting was held in *Buenos Aires City*:




























Sources and more photos and info (*recommended*):
https://www.facebook.com/rawshifters/posts/677975902394168
http://vaderetro.com.ar/mi-renault-5-querido
http://testdelayer.blogspot.com.ar/2017/10/45-anos-del-renault-5.html


----------



## bd popeye




----------



## bd popeye




----------



## bd popeye




----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

*Kaunas, LT, today*


----------



## bd popeye

Vintage Found Photo - 1966 Ford Country Squire by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Vintage Found Photo -1972 Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Vintage Found Photo -1952 Lincoln Capri by Mark Susina, on Flickr

1960s Yellow Imperial (?) by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

Found Photo -'46 or '47 Plymouth by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Vintage Found Real Photo Postcard - Queen Elizabeth II Visits Chicago 1959. Riding in a 1950 Lincoln by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Vintage Found Photo - Women with a 1959 Ford by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Found Photo - 1957 Mercury Montclair by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Found Photo -'57 Chevrolet Bel Air by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## Corvinus

Spotted in Norway: 1957 Chevrolet 3100 pick up, if I got it right?
Danish registered.


----------



## bd popeye

Corvinus said:


> Spotted in Norway: 1957 Chevrolet 3100 pick up, if I got it right?
> Danish registered.


Looks like a '57. I need to see the front grille to be sure.


----------



## Corvinus

bd popeye said:


> Looks like a '57. I need to see the front grille to be sure.


Heh, only took those two photos ...

Another one spotted in France - thousands of these are still running around, and there are numerous 2CV clubs all across Europe.

French silver-on-black license plates are still valid; they were then followed by black-on-yellow (read) / black-on-white (front) plates, before in the 2000s the current black-on-white plates with blue bands and département code in the right band were introduced.


----------



## mopc

NordikNerd said:


> A couple of Opel Rekord C (1966-71) I saw today.
> 
> The Caravan is a 1970 model. Very common cars of the 1970's, now they are rare, especially the ones in decent condition.


The Brazilian version (called Chevrolet Opala) had a far more attractive front, actually several different fronts throughout the years, none of which as ugly as the German one.









































































The car was produced until 1992 in Brazil


----------



## bd popeye

1975 (?) AMC Pacer by Mark Susina, on Flickr

1966 Imperial by Mark Susina, on Flickr

All Night Flea Market - Lake County Fairgrounds 1957 Ford Skyliner by Mark Susina, on Flickr

1966 Chevy Impala - SuperSport! by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Retro on Roscoe - 2010..1957 Ford Thunderbird by Mark Susina, on Flickr

Vintage Buick 1953 by Mark Susina, on Flickr

1973 Buick Riviera by Mark Susina, on Flickr


----------



## mopc

ThatOneGuy said:


> A nice and well preserved 1971 Ford Maverick


Given its licence plate it's vert likely the *Brazilian-built version of the Maverick*, manufactured by Ford in São Paulo from 1973 to 1980, largely a flop due to mistakes in engine choice for the Brazilian market. The four-door sedan version sold even more poorly and today is one of the rarest Brazilian cars of all time.

In total, 103K Mavericks were produced in Brazil, over 7 years, very weak sales.



















There was also a station wagon version, produced by an aftermarket car modifier, only a handful of units were ever manufactured, I believe only a few units remain










*More about the Brazilian Maverick*, in English


----------



## bd popeye

> Given its licence plate it's vert likely the Brazilian-built version of the Maverick, manufactured by Ford in São Paulo from 1973 to 1980,* largely a flop due to mistakes in engine choice for the Brazilian market.* The four-door sedan version sold even more poorly and today is one of the rarest Brazilian cars of all time.
> 
> In total, 103K Mavericks were produced in Brazil, over 7 years, very weak sales.


What mistakes in engine choices? Thanks...

In the US Maverick and it's Mercury twin the Comet sales were brisk...This is from an old Ford forum.



> 1969 Maverick-288,342.
> 1970 Maverick-340,214, Comet-27,577.
> 1971 Maverick-251,047, Comet-65,842.
> 1972 Maverick-230,322, Comet-66,236.
> 1973 Maverick-282,818, Comet-82,716.
> 1974 Maverick-238,138, Comet-90,113.
> 1975 Maverick-136,496, Comet-37,222.


Don't know where the figures are for '76 & '77.


----------



## mopc

(Brazilian-made) Dodge Dart spotted on a street in São Paulo city


----------



## mopc

bd popeye said:


> What mistakes in engine choices? Thanks...


The Brazilian branch of Ford ended up powering the Mavericks with meager 4 cylinder engines, vastly underpowered for the car's weight and personaility. 

The V6 and V8 versions were very expensive and consumed too much fuel, but today are the most desired by collectors.


----------



## NordikNerd

mopc said:


> The Brazilian version (called Chevrolet Opala) had a far more attractive front, actually several different fronts throughout the years, none of which as ugly as the German one.












Well this car had several faces, in Britain it was a Vauxhall, in Australia a Holden and in Brazil a Chevrolet.

I would prefer the german Opel Rekord. I think it looks the best. I actually owned a 1973 Opel Rekord back in my teenage years.


----------



## mopc

I'm sorry but that front like a soap holder is just wrong, very wrong










This is so much better:











Too bad we never got the following generations of the Opel Rekord, until the 90s, when we got the Chevrolet Omega (including station wagon)










Probably the best car ever manufactured in Brazil

1992 launch commercial for the Brazilian market "Now you already feel truly closer to Perfection"








But the Brazilian Omega was almost identical to its German counterpart, except for the bumpers, much bulkier in the Brazilian version

General Motors was not very creative in its Brazilian lineup in the 20th century. 

Probably the most "different" Brazilian GM car was the bizarre 2-door version of the Opel Ascona hatchback (called Chevrolet Monza in Brazil)











The sports version was good looking, but the hatchback version flopped in Brazil, it was the sedan that became a huge hit


----------



## bd popeye

*A staff member from the Bonhams motor car department poses for photographers with the 1965 Aston Martin DB5 driven by actor Pierce Brosnan in his role as James Bond in the 1995 movie GoldenEye during a photocall at premises of Bonhams auction house in London, June 19, 2018. The car is estimated to fetch between 1.2 million and 1.6 million pounds ($1.6 million to $2.1 million) in a sale on July 13. (Photo/Agencies)*


----------



## mopc

Seemingly abandoned Alfa Romeo 2300ti, probably a 1986 model











Original


----------



## bd popeye

*Vintage European cars*

Ferrari_250GT_3 by jacqlennon, on Flickr

Ferrari_250GTO_1962_4 by jacqlennon, on Flickr

Ferrari_250GTO_1962_2 by jacqlennon, on Flickr

DB4_Saloon by jacqlennon, on Flickr

XK-E_1 by jacqlennon, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*1948 Buick Roadmaster* Photo taken yesterday


----------



## bd popeye

*Two Morris classic cars on show at Dalian Jingdian Auto Culture Center in Dalian City, Liaoning Province, June 26, 2018. The center has hundreds of classic cars under maintenance, including a car donated by Stalin to Mao Zedong and a 1932 Rolls-Royce 20/25 car. Center founder Han Yeguang said all the classic cars were either from foreign museums or private collectors, and the time taken to restore each vehicle ranged from six months to four years. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Yi)



A classic Mercedes is repaired at Dalian Jingdian Auto Culture Center in Dalian City, Liaoning Province, June 26, 2018. (Photo: China News Service/Yang Yi)*


----------



## RokasLT

*GAZ 51 classic rally truck in Lithuania (this particular one is from Estonia)*


----------



## NordikNerd

A 1938 Ford hot rod.









1940 Chrysler New Yorker Coupe

Photos taken by me, june 13th 2012


----------



## RokasLT

*Not quite a classic car, but l don't know where to put it. LADA 2104 aka LAGA MUSTANG*


----------



## bd popeye

1962 Dodge Coronet by Mark Susina, on Flickr

'68 Dodge Coronet RT by Mark Susina, on Flickr

1968 Ford Thunderbird by Mark Susina, on Flickr

1948 Packard Custom 8 Convertible in Autumn foliage by ElectroSpark, on Flickr



1960 Chevy Corvette


----------



## Jonesy55

Saw a whole bunch of them today, here's a selection.







































upload a picture


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## bd popeye

_Jay leno is a very well known in the US American comedian and car collector. I thought you gents in Europe might be interested in his latest video. It is rather lengthy._


----------



## bd popeye

Lou Costabile is a man that lives in the Chicago area and loves vintage cars of all sorts...






Lou is what we call a "snowbird"....because in the winter months he lives in Arizona...


----------



## NordikNerd

bd popeye said:


> _Jay leno is a very well known in the US American comedian and car collector. I thought you gents in Europe might be interested in his latest video. It is rather lengthy._


I like his videos. He tells his viewers about his interesting cars and he's funny too. Also he has all kinds of cars from Saab, Fiat, Volga, Citroen to muscle cars and old 1920's vehicles.









A 1960 Volvo PV 544. Photo taken by me on august 1st.


----------



## Galro

My camera is broken so I have to use my old phone (so the pictures aren't all that), but I come across this old 1974 Chevrolet Nova Custom sold new in Norway today.


----------



## bd popeye

Excellent but rather lengthy video by Jay Leno


----------



## Galro

Seen in Oslo, Norway.

A 1977 Ford Granada 2.3. 




















1963 Mercedes 230SL.


----------



## bd popeye

Galro said:


> Seen in Oslo, Norway.
> 
> A 1977 Ford Granada 2.3.


Must be a European model. It sure does not look like a '77 Ford Granada sold in the US;






two door model...






..when I was stationed in the Philippines my next door neighbor had one of these. I think his was a '75....very nice car for that era..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Gorgeous 70 Olds Cutlass


----------



## Corvinus

Switzerland: Morris 1100 three-door estate spotted. Late 1960's - early 1970's.


----------



## bd popeye

US comedian,TV host and auto enthusiast reviews a 1958 Saab 93...


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Defender

Madeira Island









(Carlos Freitas)


----------



## bd popeye

American auto collector and comedian Jay Leno takes a cruise in his restored 1957 Corvette.


----------



## -III-

Does anyone know which car model this is? I thought it's Opel admiral but I am not sure about that.










It was recorded on streets of West Berlin.


----------



## bd popeye

I'm not 100% sure but this could be a 1972 Dodge Polara or a 1972 Mercury Monterey.


----------



## dubart

It could be Opel Kapitän

https://www.favcars.com/photos-opel-kapitan-a-1964-65-295878


----------



## -III-

It could be but if you look closer there are no silver strings on Opel model you've posted. This car has two of them on the back side.


----------



## -III-

bd popeye said:


> I'm not 100% sure but this could be a 1972 Dodge Polara or a 1972 Mercury Monterey.


It doesn't remind me on those either. I've looked the photos of those and I can't agree with you. 

Here's the actual video. 

https://youtu.be/i_SHKZONGLc?t=110

Anyway thank you.


----------



## -III-

Speaking of Opel, I've found this one last summer near highway in front of a small workshop. It's Admiral.




























Maybe the car from the video is like this one...


----------



## bd popeye

What year is that car? I noticed it has rectangular headlights which would make it from the '80s I guess??. You state it is an Opel. GM never sold larger Opel sedans in the US. Only compacts & sub-compacts. The car looks like a '65 Chevrolet Malibu to me. Behold!


----------



## -III-

That's Opel Admiral A. It was produced from 1964 till 1968. Photos I've made are from Serbia, not from US.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Can someone recognize this car?


----------



## bd popeye

1967 Lamborghini Miura...It was first shown at the 1966 Geneva Auto Show. It was designed by a team of engineers who worked for Lambo but built it on their own time. Power came in handy with this car since it had a 350-horsepower 3.9 liter V12. 764 Miura’s were built between 1966 and 1973.


Bond James Bond
1964 Aston Martin DB5 Vantage Coupe Released in 1963, the Brtish luxury car was an evolution of the final series of DB4. The principal differences between the DB4 Series V and the DB5 is the all-aluminum engine. Best known as the James Bond car, it first appeared in Goldfinger. To promote the film, the two DB5s were showcased at the 1964 New York World’s Fair, and it was dubbed as the most famous car in the world.


1968 Dodge Charger


1969 Chevrolet Camaro


1961 Chrysler 300G Coupe The ’61 300G saw restyles to the car. The grille, formerly wider at the bottom than the top, was inverted. The quad headlights, once side-by-side, were arranged in an angled fashion, inward at the bottom. At the rear, the taillights were moved from the fins to the tail below them, and the fins were made sharper at the point.


1964 Pontiac GTO This particular Pontiac was regarded as one of the pioneer muscle cars. Eventually, the ’66 GTO a separate model for the first time since it was sneaked into production as a trim level of the Tempest in 1964...To beat around GM’s displacement cap on intermediate cars, the GTO was initially called an option so it could slide through a loophole of the policy. While all ’67 GTO’s used 400 cubic inch 48’s, their configurations varied considerably. The top GTO engine configuration of that year produced 360 horsepower and 438 ft-lbs of torque.


1969 Ford Mustang


1970 AMC Javelin


----------



## Yellow Fever

1960 Corvette/Stingray


20170611_085558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170611_085605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170611_085613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170611_085625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170611_085634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Probably the best looking suv: 1965 Dodge D100*


----------



## RokasLT

*My favorite classic cars designs (color, other model elements):*

Aston Martin DB4 GT Zagato

















Jaguar XK120 Ghia Supersonic Coupe

















C1 Chevrolet Corvette (1954)









Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR Uhlenhaut Coupe









Chevrolet Corvette Stingray (1963)

















Lamborghini Miura P400 SV









Ferrari 288 GTO

















De Tomaso Pantera GT 5


----------



## Yellow Fever

Don't know what model and year it is.


IMG_3591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Pantera revival: https://drivetribe.com/p/meet-the-a...9D5zRyqIEo141xtb1w?iid=Yq4PlDAiTMezoEO3lcdl8g*


----------



## bd popeye

Jay Leno presents a 1985 Ferrari 288 GTO & 1990 Ferrari F-40


----------



## Corvinus

A beauty spotted in Switzerland. Bentley Mk VI (1948-1952) if I identified it right?


----------



## NordikNerd

Old photo uploaded on the internet for the first time today.









This is a Peugeot 403. Photo taken late 60's or early 70's (?) From my photo collection.





Alex_ZR said:


> Can someone recognize this car?


Wartburg ?


----------



## -III-

*GAZ-24-02 | ГАЗ-24-02*




























Personal archive, 2018.


----------



## bd popeye

-III- said:


> Personal archive, 2018.


What kind of car is this??^^ And what country is it located? Thanks!

It looks very similar to a 1968 Ford Falcon wagon(US model)..check it out!


----------



## Corvinus

bd popeye said:


> What kind of car is this??^^ And what country is it located? Thanks![/img][/url]


It's a Soviet built GAZ Volga from the 1980s.
https://www.automobile-catalog.com/car/1984/1023215/gaz-24-02_volga_universal.html

Registration is from Belgrade (SRB). I wonder if the location is Belgrade, too. Parking on the sidewalk looks like standard practice. Unimaginable in Switzerland ...


----------



## bd popeye

Thank you! ^^ I learn something new everyday!


----------



## RokasLT

bd popeye said:


> Thank you! ^^ I learn something new everyday!


*Older version*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GAZ-21


----------



## Anticalaca

Alex_ZR said:


> Can someone recognize this car?


A version of the Ford Thames, perhaps?


----------



## -III-

bd popeye said:


> What kind of car is this??^^ And what country is it located? Thanks!


This is GAZ 24 Volga, station wagon, second generation. Maximum power output: 95 hp. Displacement: 2.445 ccm. Max speed: 145 km/h.

The car was photographed in Belgrade last year in Mirijevo II suburb. I've met the owner of this car. He bought it new. He said that it runs as it was the first day he got it. Everything is original. It has three rows of seats. 

It is very rare in these days due to its high fuel consumption (9l/100 km on open road and 13l/100 km in urban area), lack of spare parts and high taxes and registration. The owner said that he know how to drive and reduce gas costs but I doubt. 

It was offered for sale. Price: 8.000,00 euros.


----------



## -III-

*Renault 4*










Belgrade 2019. Personal archive.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love that Volga wagon! Impeccable condition too!


----------



## -III-

Well, it doesn't have original wipers.  Everything else (from the outside) is genuine.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Saw this old Benz when I walked by an old industrial area.

IMG_0084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Pany88




----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*IKA-Renault Gordini 1093*
*20 September 2018*










Apparently, its owner died and the car was abandoned on the street. More photos here:
https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/dbc73d0199d03521c60f3f29bfc98dd5/5D786125/t51.2885-15/e35/47447518_125148401847048_3203295335794666552_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=8&ig_cache_key=MTk0MzcwMzYzMTUzMjE3MjY4Mg%3D%3D.2
https://photobucket.com/gallery/user/clubdelrenault/media/bWVkaWFJZDo1NjQzNTEz/?ref=


*Ford Taunus*
*14 October 2018*











*Citroën 3CV*
*28 February 2019*















​


----------



## bd popeye

Here's some classic American Iron from the Motor City....





1956 Ford Crown Victoria






1957 Mercury Turnpike Cruiser





1958 Chevrolet Impala





1959 Dodge Royal Custom





1961 Chrysler 300


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*Citroën CX*
*8 May 2019*















​


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*1968 Pontiac GTO* (+Citroën CX)
*15 May 2019*
























​


----------



## bd popeye

1957 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz..frame off restoration. Now in "Concours" condition.


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

In my previous post I showed a perfect Pontiac GTO with a Citroën CX. Then, a destroyed Chevy took the place of the Pontiac (in this place I also saw another Citroën CX in black, but I couldn't take pictures of it hno:

*1969 Chevrolet Caprice* (+Citroën CX)
*26 June 2019*























​This post would have been more appropriate in "Rare cars on your streets" or "Wreck and abandoned cars", but here it made more sense for the connection with my previous post. 

​


----------



## Quilmeño89

*BERNAL (Quilmes County), Argentina*

*Valiant IV* (based on Dodge Dart)
*17 May 2019*











*9 July 2019*















​


----------



## Quilmeño89

*QUILMES, Argentina*

*Ford Taunus*
*9 July 2019*











*IKA Torino 380* (based on Rambler American, but redesigned by Pininfarina)
*9 July 2019*










It's known as the Argentina's national car










It's the jewel that everyone wants to have and this, in particular, is the first version (1966-1969)






​


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## rohjoe

*1974 GM Holden Belmont*

This is my piece of Australian automotive history. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

This is an absolute beauty.



Taller said:


>


----------



## RokasLT

*British invasion into Lithuania*


----------



## Quilmeño89

*National University of La Plata, La Plata, Argentina*

*DKW Auto Union 1000*
*30 August 2019*














​


----------



## Yellow Fever

DSC02625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Corvinus

Classic Mercedes-Benz spotted in Germany: looks like the W112, produced between 1961 and 1965 (four-door sedan). 










In the German license plate, the H ("historisch") suffix denotes the category of classic vehicles. They have to fulfill certain conditions to have this plate issued and enjoy specific exemptions in return.


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_5138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5139 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gZp9ZN]IMG_5140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5144 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

20180320_103600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180320_103552 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180320_103542 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180320_103532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20180320_103523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1520 by I Rome, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those tires are flawless^^


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Grey and red by Blandine VDB, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Venus Fort by flo73400, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1957 Cadillac Eldorado Seville by JCarnutz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thunderbirds are go by Aeronautic Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1930 Bentley 4.5 Litre - Brooklands Double Twelve Motorsport Festival by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cool Cuban Cats_MG_5690 by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr
Taxi Man_MG_4356 by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr
Havana_MG_3910_Mod by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr
1958 Chevy Imala_MG_5395_5396 by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr
Glory Days_MG_5025_Mod by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

(757/17) Coches en La Habana XVIII by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taxi Driver_MG_3985 by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_1952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cruising Night 2 by Ilkka Jukarainen, on Flickr
B-Roll: B-Side by one24thscale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SUNDAY RIDE by Dave GRR, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

VOLVO PV444 by Trabantino, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1958 Chevrolet Corvette by Peter Miller, on Flickr
1958 Chevrolet Corvette by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1957 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

MORRIS Minor 1000 cab årsmodell 1960, foto 2018-06-15 (Explored, Juni 15, 2020) by Torgil Jarnling, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

B-Roll: ReCord by one24thscale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

MG vintage car by Daniel Krieger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Habana Streets 111 by Jose M García™, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Gloria in New Hyde Park by Daniel Krieger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Another Day Another Diner by one24thscale, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

1957 Austin-Martin DB2/4 Mark MK III Saloon


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Its very futuristic actually for that time.


----------



## Yellow Fever

DeSoto by Thomas_H_foto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The first 1956 Cadillac in Sweden by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

&quot;Leningrad&quot; Restored by Rawcar.com Photography, on Flickr
1956 Dodge Custom Royal by Rawcar.com Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Seen today in Oslo, Norway:


----------



## Yellow Fever

1939 Cadillac Series 75 by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chevy en Centro Habana by Rey Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

ein Ford ... by Guido Konrad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1911 Cop Magnet by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1955 GAZ-M20 &quot;Pobeda&quot; by Rawcar.com Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The boat by Jay Radcliff, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Memories of a simplier time by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

oldtimer by Freddy &#x27;Q&#x27;, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1938 La Baleine, Cité de l&#x27;Automobile, Mulhouse, Alsace, France by Billy Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Saulius Karosas Collection **(unfortunately he died in 2019, his car renovation and reconstruction workshop works till now and recognized as one of the best in the world)








Saulius Karosas Collection 2018


Die Oldtimer Sammlung von Saulius Karosa an der Retro Classics in Stuttgart.




bettelbruennelicollection.com






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd9PvZeGmg7CM-fKw6dT8wg/videos























































































































































*








*















































































































































































*


----------



## RokasLT

*Stasys Brundza Collection































































*








*














































































*


----------



## Yellow Fever

1963 GAZ-22 &quot;Volga&quot; by Rawcar.com Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

2019 - Road Trip #2 - 12 - Vernon Classic Car Rally by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mercedes-Museum Stuttgart-075 by Harri Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## Penn's Woods

In a normal year, the Philadelphia Auto Show (where I live) would be happening about now. :-(
Love the classics section.


----------



## Yellow Fever

1914 Bugatti Type 17 Torpedo, Cité de l&#x27;Automobile, Mulhouse, Alsace, France by Billy Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

1939 Cadillac Series 75 by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Une ancienne : by Serge VASSEUR, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Your Ride Awaits by Clive Metcalfe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ken and Larry&#x27;s Art Deco Dream by one24thscale, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

A Coupe Deville Kind of Day by radspix, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Miller House, Prince Edward County by Glen Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

Medus akims! 🤓 Spėkit pas kokį legendinį lenktynininką lankomės svečiuose? #kreda #fullattack | By Antanas Juknevičius | Facebook


5.2 万 views, 948 likes, 56 loves, 79 comments, 13 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Antanas Juknevičius: Medus akims! 🤓 Spėkit pas kokį legendinį lenktynininką lankomės svečiuose? #kreda #fullattack




fb.watch


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cuba - Cienfuegos by Regis Grosclaude, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
I would say that`s the only french style BMW... but this makes it is absolutely unique and fabulous... for me in top 3 the most beautiful BMW


----------



## RokasLT

SRC_100 said:


> 🔼 🔼
> I would say that`s the only french style BMW... but this makes it is absolutely unique and fabulous... for me in top 3 the most beautiful BMW


Designed by Italians "Bertone" 
But yes, it looks like Citroen.


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## RokasLT

*Avions Voisin C24 1933 














*


----------



## RokasLT




----------

